# Aufbau: Alutech Fanes Enduro SL



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

Zwar lassen die Carbonstreben fürs Enduro laut Jü immer noch auf sich warten...   ich möchte mit diesem meinem Aufbautread einfach die Zeit überbrücken.
Ich kenn mich ja auch selbst, es ist für andere sicher auch interessant, was der ein oder andere so an seinem Bike verbaut.
An Teilen ist eigentlich so gut wie alles vorhanden, nur wie gesagt der Rahmen fehlt. Am Freitag mailte mir Jü, daß mein Rahmen wohl da und für mich reserviert sei, 
aber die Carbonteile dauern noch. Am 10. Februar ist China für eine Woche wegen des Neujahrfestes dicht, danach wüßte er mehr.
Er bot mir auch nochmals an, das Bike jetzt mit Alustreben auszuliefern, ich habe aber abgelehnt. 
Ich will aber hoffen, daß die Plasteteile Ende März, Anfang April lieferbar sind, das wäre ok für mich. Habe ja auch noch 2 andere Bikes die geritten werden wollen.
Desweiteren hoffe ich, daß das am Freitag vom Jü versprochene Gewicht des SL Rahmens in Gr. L hinkommt. Er versprach mir 3kg +/-50g 
Ich bin sehr gespannt.
Das Bike wird in 2 Versionen gefahren werden. 
In der Tourenvariante mit einer BOS 170mm und Conti Mountain King II 2.4 Protection.
Wenn es mal etwas rauher zugeht oder mir einfach danach ist, mit einer Rock Shox Totem Coil RC2DH 180mm und Maxxis Highroller II vorn und Ardent hinten.
Bilder von den Teilen werden hier nach und nach erscheinen.
Das angepeilte Gewicht der Tourenvariante liegt bei 13kg, das der Parkversion bei 14,5kg.


----------



## Piefke (5. Februar 2013)

Für die Parkversion würde ich aber die Alustreben verwenden, das können sonst teure Stürze werden.
und hinten dann auch den HR 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

*Die Gewichtsauflistung bezieht sich auf den schwereren Aufbau! 
Die leichtere Tourenkombi kommt dann auf -900g (Gabel) u. - 370g (Reifen).

Den Anfang macht mal der LRS, aufgebaut aus:*

- DT 240s 6-Loch
- Flow EX 32°
- Sapim CX-Ray
- Sapim Alunippel

Gewicht: 1676 g

*Statt Felgenband gibts Veloplugs:*

- 64 Stück   9g

*Schläuche 2x Schwalbe XX light *

Gewicht 210g

*Reifen vorn Maxxis Highroller II 2,4 920g
Reifen hinten Maxxis Ardent 2,4 850g*

Gewicht: 1770g

*Rock Shox Totem Coil RC2DH inkl. Konus*

Gewicht: 2950g

*Lenker - Vorbau - Griffe*

- Reverse Components RCC 750  157g
- Syntace Megaforce 2 70mm     132g
- Crank Brothers Cobalt               70g

*Umwerfer *

- XTR FD-M980   118g

*Schaltwerk*

- XTR RD-M985   186g

*Schalthebel*

- XTR SL-M980   191g

*Kassette*

- XTR CS-M980 11-36   272g























*Gesamtgewicht bis hier: 7741g*


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

Machen wir weiter mit einer

*- Kind Shock LEV 31,6mm 385mm lang inkl. Remote ungekürzt   566g*



*
- tune Speedneedle Alcantara   87g*




*- Reverse Components Trail Seeker 2.0  312g* (mittlerweile bearbeitet, umgebaut auf M4 Pins)




*Gewicht bis hierhin: 8706g*


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Februar 2013)

Hört sich schonmal gut an ich liege z.Zt. bei ca. 14,3 aber da geht noch einiges hab auch eins in gr. L.

Der lenker hört sich ja heftig an 157g bei 750mm und der hält noch ? Vergleichbare lenker wiegen doch locker über 200g?

Fährst du mit schlauch? Wahrscheinlich um die reifen schneller zu wechseln?! Ansonsten kannste da auch gewicht sparen und vor allem weniger rollwiderstand 

Welches Finish bekommt der rahmen?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

Hi, 
ja ich fahre mit Schlauch, die muss ich morgen noch einpflegen. 
Ich experimentiere gern mal mit neuen Reifen, deshalb. 

Der Lenker wird halten. Fahr an allen Rädern relativ leichte Carbon Lenker. 

Der Rahmen wird langweilig in schwarz Elox. Anders ist das Gewicht nicht zu halten. 
Von der Haltbarkeit besser als jede andere Beschichtung. Außerdem stehe ich total auf Stealth-Optik. 

Beim Kramen nach den Komponenten fällt mir ein, außer dem Rahmen fehlt auch noch Bremsanlage und Kurbel. Ist aber alles auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Banana Joe (5. Februar 2013)

Was wirds denn bremsentechnisch ? Lass mich raten was leichtes !  meine XO muss auch noch runter ...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

Bremse wird ne komplett schwarze Formula T1 (ohne FCS) mit den hauseigenen 2-teiligen Scheiben in 203 und 180mm. Natürlich mit schwarzem Spider. 
Die Zangen und die Scheiben werden natürlich von Titanschrauben gehalten. 

Kurbel wird eine Race Face SIXC, welche aber höchstwahrscheinlich erleichtert wird. Eventuell wird die Kurbel auch ihre Decals los und ich mache sie matt. Mal sehen.


----------



## RSR2K (6. Februar 2013)

Hi,

hört sich auf jeden interessant an. Ich bin auf den Touren Aufbau gespannt.

Mfg


----------



## ollo (6. Februar 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> ..........
> In der Tourenvariante mit einer BOS 170mm und Conti Mountain King II 2.4 Protection.
> ...........




bist Du den Conti in 2,4 schon gefahren ?? Ich fand ihn im Grenzbereich sehr unberechenbar und nach einigen Stollen abrissen hab ich ihn gegen einen 2,2  der besser Kontrollierbar ist (und auch noch besseren Gripp hat )  und einen 2,3 Baron für Vorne eingetauscht. Einfach eine perfekte Kombi die auch noch einen Tick leichter ist


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. Februar 2013)

Hi ollo, 

bin ihn am Reign X schon auf Touren gefahren, war soweit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Februar 2013)

Und es geht weiter, wieder traf ein Päckchen ein:

Race Face Sixc Kurbel 36-24 inkl. Innenlager u. Pedalunterlagscheiben 791g.
Da ist aber noch Potenzial, denke ich. Mein schwarzes XTR Lager werd ich montieren, welches 13g leichter ist und auch optisch besser passt.
Die Kettenblätter wiegen orginal 85g.
Die TA Kombi 36-22, die ich verbauen werde wiegt 60g.
Eventuell muß auch der Race Face Bash (95g) runter und wird gegen ein Carbon Bash (55g) oder gegen einen Alu-Hosenschutzring (36g)  ersetzt.
Vielleicht bleibt aber auch alles so wie es ist. Optisch finde ich die Kurbel sehr gelungen. Ist mal was anderes. Sieht schön bullig aus, ist nicht zu schwer und passt sicher gut zur Fanes. Die Gummipuffer (17g)für die Kurbelarme werde ich wohl installieren. Bestimmt sinnvoll.

*Aktuelles Gewicht der Kurbel 641g (siehe Seite 3)* 
*Angenommenes Gewicht für das noch nicht gelieferte DA SM-BB9000 Lager 68g*










*Gesamtgewicht bis hierhin: 9415g*


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,
finde das ganz interessant mit den 2 Aufbauten. Ich habe ja was ähnliches durchgezogen. Ich würde mir das mit diesem Lenker allerdings sehr überlegen. Wenn ich daran denke was man mit einer Totem machen kann, das hält der garantiert nicht.

Wegen der beiden Gabeln, macht es nicht Sinn eine zu haben die beides kann und dafr 2 Laufradsätze? Die sind auch schneller gewechselt


----------



## arise (10. Februar 2013)

eine gabel und dafür 2 laufradsätze machen sinn...! aber zur kurbel da oben mal...ist das so gewollt (optik) ? schaut total zerbommt aus das teil !


----------



## zec (10. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich sehr gespannt wo du schlussendlich beim Gewicht für die Tourenvariante landen wirst. Die 13kg halte ich für zu hoch (oder zu tief) gegriffen. Ohne Teleskopsattelstütze vielleicht, aber mit? Doch ich lasse mich gerne überraschen  .
Welchen Dämpfer willst du verbauen?


----------



## rappelkiste (10. Februar 2013)

arise schrieb:


> --- aber zur kurbel da oben mal...ist das so gewollt (optik) ? schaut total zerbommt aus das teil !



Das gehört so! Schau dir mal einen UD-Carbon Rahmen an z.B. von Specialized oder
Scott. Die "leuchten" je nach Einstrahlung auch wahnsinnig 

Sie sehr interessant aus bisher


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Februar 2013)

Im Prinzip fehlt bei den Gewichten nur noch:

-Rahmen 3kg
-DÃ¤mpfer 580g
-Kette 225g
-SchaltzÃ¼ge und HÃ¼llen 50g
-Bremse 700g

DÃ¤mpfer wird selbstverstÃ¤ndlich der RS Vivid Air.

Es kann auch gut mÃ¶glich sein, daÃ ich das Bike letztendlich nur mit einer Gabel fahre.
Die BOS hatte ich letztes Jahr schon im Reign X, die Totem Coil '12 habe ich im Dezember bei RCZ Bike neu fÃ¼r 450,-â¬ gekauft, konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (10. Februar 2013)

Steuersatz und Kralle fehlen noch. Achse für hinten sehe ich auch nirgends. Die Maxle 12x142 wiegt 62g. Welche Sattelklemme wirst du nehmen? Nehme mal an eine ohne Schnellspannhebel. Dann kannst mit ca. 11g aussteigen. Eine Ahead-Kappe samt Schraube sehe ich auch nirgends. Also noch mal +10g.
Kette mit 225g; welche (brauche eine neue und leichter ist immer gut)? Nur 50g für Schaltzüge und Hüllen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Der Rahmen hat durchgehende Hüllen. Das Doppelte wird wohl eher hinkommen. Das kleine Kleinzeug summiert sich halt zum Schluss leider auch noch zu einem schönen Batzen.


----------



## zec (10. Februar 2013)

Edit: Bin mir nicht sicher, ob bei den 3kg (+/-50g; denke eher, dass es +50g werden) für den Rahmen bereits die Teile für die Zughalterungen dabei sind. Die schlagen ansonsten auch noch mit 19g zu Buche.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Februar 2013)

Oh, stimmt. Das Kleinzeug.

-Kralle, Schraube, Kappe 11g
-Sattelstützenklemme 6g
-Achse von Alutech 43g
-Acros Steuersatz 100g

Züge sind Niro Glide Turbo plus. Das mir vorliegende Komplettset wiegt unter 70g 

Beim Rahmen muß ich mich überraschen lassen 

Kette ist eine KMC X11SL. Wiegt ungekürzt 235g. Fahre die seit 2 Jahren auf allen Bikes, es gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## zec (10. Februar 2013)

Öha, gut mit den Niro Glide könnte das mit den 50g hinkommen *gg* . Und die Kette werde ich mir mal merken. Davor müsste ich aber erst auf 10-fach umsteigen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Februar 2013)

Nein, umsteigen musst du nicht. Ich fahre die Kette auch auf einem 20 Jahre alten Shimano XTR M900 Antrieb, 8-fach.
Funktioniert bestens.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Hmm....irgendwie bleibt mir die Praxistauglichkeit dieses Aufbaus verborgen. Eininge Teile sehen nach Enduro, teilweise Freeride aus und achten nicht wirklich aufs Gramm. Lenker, Kurbel, Sattel und auch die Hinterbaustreben sollten vor einem Sturz möglichst in Sicherheit gebracht werden. 

Ach ja, die Lotus-Beschichtung fehlt noch, damit der blöde Dreck das Gewicht nach wenigen Minuten Nutzung nicht verdirbt....

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2013)

Wieso ist Deine SixC so schwer? Ich habe genau die Gleiche, und die wiegt mit den Schützern ohne Innenlager 645g.

Das Bash wiegt übrigens tatsächlich eher 80g, nicht die angegebenen 95g.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Kurbelarmlänge?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2013)

175mm


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Länger wird es die wohl nicht geben .....dann fällt mir spontan nichts ein...außer: Hattest Du das Lager mit gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe garkein Lager bekommen. Woher stammt Deine? Meine kam von bike-components.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe keine Sixc, aber auf dem Bild vom Skoda-Fahrer ist ein Lager zu sehen


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2013)

Ups, nicht auf den Benutzernamen geschaut 

Aber rechne mal, 790g inkl. Lager, minus 98g fürs Lager alleine, macht wieviel? .... Richtig, runde 45g mehr als meine


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. Februar 2013)

So, ihr Narren, weiter gehts mit etwas Kleinteilzeugs 

Sattelklemme MT Zoom Alu 34,9mm mit Titanschraube *6g*




Kette KMC X11SL  112Glieder  ungekürzt mit Schloss *230g*




Steuersatz Acros 1,5" - 1 1/8"  *100g * (Konus bei Gabel mitgewogen)




Schaltzüge Niro Glide Turbo plus ungekürzte Züge u. Hüllen  *71g* 




Kappe, Schraube u. Kralle  *9g*




Carbonspacer 2 x 10mm  *9g* *(Ersetzt gegen FSA Plaste Spacer 7,5g)*




Radcomputer O-synce mini free  *56g*




*Gesamtgewicht bis hierhin: 9894,5g*


----------



## Piefke (11. Februar 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich finde das krank, jedes Teil bei einem Enduro auf die Waage zu legen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich finde das krank, jedes Teil bei einem Enduro auf die Waage zu legen.



Dann schau lieber nicht ins Leichtbau-Forum


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich finde das krank, jedes Teil bei einem Enduro auf die Waage zu legen.



Dass wir nochmal einer Meinung sind


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich finde das krank, jedes Teil bei einem Enduro auf die Waage zu legen.



Es ist nicht krank, sondern konsequent


----------



## Telem (12. Februar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es ist nicht krank, sondern konsequent



die Felgenaufkleber abziehen... war bei mir 15 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2013)

Telem schrieb:


> die Felgenaufkleber abziehen... war bei mir 15 Gramm



Meine Bikes haben auch keine Sticker mehr auf den Felgen 
Wenn man ein Enduro unter 12kg haben möchte, kommts halt auch auf Kleinigkeiten an


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2013)

Was wiegen wohl ca. 3 Hände voll Dreck? Bestimmt ein Pfund. Also besser nicht schmutzig werden lassen.

Speedneedle auf Lev ist auch sehr konsequent.


----------



## Telem (12. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Was wiegen wohl ca. 3 Hände voll Dreck? Bestimmt ein Pfund. Also besser nicht schmutzig werden lassen.
> 
> Speedneedle auf Lev ist auch sehr konsequent.



um das nochmal klar zu stellen: die 15 Gramm Ersparnis bei den Felgenaufklebern sollte "ironisch" sein...

aber trotzdem hätte ich gern deine 3 Hände Dreck auf einem Rad das 13 kg wiegt und nicht 15...


----------



## zec (12. Februar 2013)

Bin auch einer der jedes Teil auf die Waage legt - wenn man später noch das eine oder andere Gramm rauskitzeln will, weiß man so besser wo man ansetzen kann. Und 15g Ersparnis sind zwar nicht viel, aber wenn man an 7 Teilen 15g einspart, hat man auch wieder gute 100g weniger.
Zum Gewicht eines Enduros habe ich ansonsten folgende Meinung: Beim Fahren ist ein höheres Gewicht nicht allzu wild, da sind die Reifen wichtiger. Aber sobald es ans Tragen geht (und zumindest bei meinen Touren gibts bei fast jeder eine Tragepassage), merkt man jedes halbe Kilo weniger. Mein erstes Enduro hatte serienmäßig 17,12kg. Abgespeckt habe ich es dann auf 15,2kg. Mein Fanes Enduro wiegt nun 14,5kg. Und diese 700g weniger merke ich beim Tragen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. Februar 2013)

Weiter mit Kleinkram...

4 Titan Schrauben für Bremssattelbefestigung (203/180 erfordert bei Totem und am Heck keine Adapter, bei der BOS sind ein Adapter 16g und 2 Schrauben 7g zusätzlich nötig)
*10,5g*




12 Titan Schrauben zur Bremsscheibenbefestigung
*15g*




Kettenführung Bionicon C-Guide schwarz, reicht meiner Meinung in Verbindung mit dem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk völlig aus, bin ich letzte Saison schon gefahren (Kabelbinder ungekürzt)
*20g*




*Gesamtgewicht bis hierhin: 9940g*


----------



## zec (12. Februar 2013)

Fein, fein. Und wenn die C-Guide doch nicht ausreichen sollte, kann ich die e*thirteen Heim 2 Kettenführung empfehlen - wiegt nur 69g und passt ans Fanes ohne großartige Schleifaktionen (nur an den Schraubenköpfen musste ich ein Stückerl abschleifen).
Aja, du erwähntest oben 180mm am HR ohne Adapter. Das Fanes Enduro SL hat hinten eine PM 160mm Aufnahme. Aso wirst du doch einen Adapter brauchen, oder du sparst mit einer 160er Scheibe noch ein paar zusätzliche Gramm ;-) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Februar 2013)

Das Fanes hat am HR eine PM7.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Februar 2013)

Aber nicht die Fanes SL, dort ist laut Beschreibung wie beim AM eine PM160-Aufnahme dran.


----------



## fofiman (13. Februar 2013)

@octaviaRSdriver: Was sind das denn für Titanschrauben für die Bremssattelbefestigung? Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. Februar 2013)

fofiman schrieb:


> @octaviaRSdriver: Was sind das denn für Titanschrauben für die Bremssattelbefestigung? Hast Du eine Bezugsquelle?



Hi, 
sind hohlgebohrte M6 Torx Titanschrauben von Bikehardest.de
Meine ich zumindest. Findet man unter Bremsen Tuning.


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Fein, fein. Und wenn die C-Guide doch nicht ausreichen sollte, kann ich die e*thirteen Heim 2 Kettenführung empfehlen - wiegt nur 69g und passt ans Fanes ohne großartige Schleifaktionen (nur an den Schraubenköpfen musste ich ein Stückerl abschleifen).



Die Heim2 kann ich auch empfehlen. Völlig problemloses Ding. Die Schraubenköpfe habe ich seltsamerweise auch um 0.3mm abgeschliffen.   Mit meiner FSA Kurbel wars aber eher prophylaktischer Natur.

Bin schon sehr gespannt obs am Ende eine shelf queen wird oder nicht.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Fein, fein. Und wenn die C-Guide doch nicht ausreichen sollte, kann ich die e*thirteen Heim 2 Kettenführung empfehlen - wiegt nur 69g und passt ans Fanes ohne großartige Schleifaktionen (nur an den Schraubenköpfen musste ich ein Stückerl abschleifen).
> Aja, du erwähntest oben 180mm am HR ohne Adapter. Das Fanes Enduro SL hat hinten eine PM 160mm Aufnahme. Aso wirst du doch einen Adapter brauchen, oder du sparst mit einer 160er Scheibe noch ein paar zusätzliche Gramm ;-) .



Danke zec, vielleicht probier ich wirklich erstmal die kleinere Scheibe. War irgendwie total auf PM7 eingeschossen. Die 180er kann ich immer noch montieren, hab ja alles da.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. Februar 2013)

Weiter gehts mit der Bremsanlage...

Formula T1 2013 schwarz vorn   *215g*




Formula T1 2013 schwarz hinten *  230g*




Formula Bremsscheibe schwarz 203mm 2-teilig   *141g*




Formula Bremsscheibe 160mm   *87g*




*Gesamtgewicht bis hierhin:  10613g*


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Februar 2013)

Witzig, meine The One wiegen aufs Gramm genau gleich viel, bei der 203er Scheibe habe ich dafür 10g mehr auf den Rippen


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. Februar 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Witzig, meine The One wiegen aufs Gramm genau gleich viel, bei der 203er Scheibe habe ich dafür 10g mehr auf den Rippen



Ist deine T1 nicht auch komplett schwarz? Find die so genial in komplett schwarz und zum Glück ohne FCS.
Habs jetzt noch nicht geprüft, aber die 2 Schrauben an der Klemmschelle, sind die aus Stahl?


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Februar 2013)

Ja meine sind auch schwarz und ohne FCS. Sind aber auf T1 umgebaute The One, das heißt die haben jatzt auch das ECT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. Februar 2013)

Und??? Zu den Schrauben kannst mir nix sagen? Sind die nun aus Stahl? Muß ich wohl doch noch in kalten Keller?


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Februar 2013)

Achso, bei mir sind die Schellenschrauben aus Alu. Original halt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. Februar 2013)

Ah, ok! Danke. Halte aber trotzdem nochmal den Magneten dran.


----------



## zec (14. Februar 2013)

Finds immer wieder lustig, wenn ich in diesen Thread reinschaue. Plane gerade den Aufbau meines Fanes AM und bin auch ziemlich aufs Gewicht bedacht. Nur bin ich zur Zeit bei 13,2kg angelangt - und das mit einer normalen 200g Stütze *gg*. Irgendwas mache ich falsch ;-) .


----------



## LockeTirol (15. Februar 2013)

Dann machst du wirklich was falsch. Kannst ja mal deine Teileliste posten


----------



## zec (15. Februar 2013)

Naja, das mit dem falsch machen war eher ironisch gemeint  . Da ich den Rahmen zum größten Teil mit den Teilen des Fanes Enduro aufbauen werde, komme ich zunächst auf dieses Gewicht. Hier eine vorläufige Liste:





Beim Rahmen habe ich mal 250g für Steuersatz und Lackierung aufgeschlagen und bei den restlichen, noch nicht gewogenen Teilen eher pessimistische Schätzungen gemacht. Potential für Einsparungen ist aber sicher noch gegeben.
Wenngleich ich, für den geplanten Einsatzbereich (Touren im alpinen Gelände aka BBS), beim Gewicht auch nicht mehr allzu viele Luftsprünge machen kann. Auf gute 13kg würde ich wohl kommen mit leichteren Laufrädern und leichterer Kurbel - da schätze ich, dass noch 200g drinstecken könnten. Reifen sind schon wieder die Frage. Wenn ich mit den geplanten zufrieden sein sollte, wäre das wunderbar - sonst hatte ich vorne immer Reifen in der 1kg+ Kategorie  . OK, die Reifen könnte ich noch tubeless fahren. Aber da bin ich ein wenig skeptisch ob das am VR mit Luftdrücken rund um 1bar gut geht.
Tja und sonst sehe ich nicht mehr viel Licht. Stahlfeder vorne muss (für mich) sein und hinten ein ordentlicher Dämpfer. Und die Shimano XTR will ich auch nicht gegen eine leichtere Formula wechseln, weil die XTR ist mal eine Bremse, mit der ich zu 100% zufrieden bin. 
Und ansonsten gingen noch bei der Schaltung und mit Titanschaubentuning die letzten Grämmchen, aber das ist mir zur Zeit einfach zu teuer.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Februar 2013)

Nun ist ja leider schon alles aufgelistet - bis auf den noch fehlenden SL Rahmen in Gr. L mit RS Vivid Air.

Heute habe ich die letzten Kleinigkeiten erledigt.

*Kurbel:*
Die RF SixC Kurbel demontiert, leichtere Kettenblattkombi 36-22 von TA, leichtere KB-Schrauben, 
Truvativ Carbon Bash (5mm stark) und die Kurbelarmschützer montiert. 
*Gewicht: 641g*




*Innenlager:*
Hier wirds interessant, habe 4 verschiedene zur Auswahl  
Testen werde ich dieses Jahr das leichteste der 4: SM-BB9000
Das eigentlich für die neue Dura Ace vorgesehene BB macht mich neugierig. Ich werde es einfach mal testen. 
Es geistern mehrere Bilder im Netz mit 66, 67 u. 68g herum. 
Bestellt ist es bei Bike24, sollte nächste Woche hier sein.
Desweiteren hab ich noch ein schwarzes Reset Lager mit 74g, ein XTR mit 85g und ein Race Face mit 98g.
*Gewicht (angenommen): 67g*

*Bremse:*

Die 4 Schrauben der Lenkerklemmschelle sind bei mir silber und machten mich stutzig  
Ich kam Stahlschrauben auf die Schliche 
Schnell gestauscht gegen 4 schwarze Alu M4 Schräuble = -4g
*Gewicht Bremse vorn 85cm: 215g
Gewicht Bremse hinten 150cm: 230g *







*Schaltwerk:*

Auch hier fand ich in meinen Bastelkisten noch etwas, um das Gewicht zu senken. Orginal wog das RD-M985 Shadow+ Trail 207g. 
Durch Tausch der Schaltrollen (Delrin), Schaltrollenschrauben Alu, des Gelenks (Carbon) und der 2 Schrauben am Gelenk (Alu), 
sowie der B-Screw (orginal Stahl nun Alu) steht nun ein Wert von 186g auf dem Waagendisplay.
*Gewicht: 186g*




*Schalthebel:*

Hier hat sich das Kramen in den Kisten auch gelohnt.
Ersetzt wurden die Schrauben der Lenkerklemme, die Schrauben, die die Shifter am Ausleger halten, sowie die Zugeinsteller.
*Gewicht: 191g*




*Spacer:*
Mein Laden hier vor Ort hatte FSA Plaste Spacer da. Billig und leichter als die mir vorliegenden Carbonteile.
*Gewicht: 7,5g* (20mm)




*Laufradsatz:*

Das am Anfang gepostete Gewicht liegt 9g zu hoch, ich hatte die montierten Veloplugs schon mitgewogen.
*Gewicht: 1676g*

*Pedale:*

Die Reverse Trail Seeker 2.0 habe ich für mich überarbeitet.
Alle Ami-Gewinde Schrauben entfernt. Die Löcher mit 3,3mm aufgebohrt.
Darin M4 Gewinde geschnitten.
Die größeren Löcher für die Inbusschraubenköpfe mit 7mm aufgebohrt.
M4 Standard Edelstahlschrauben montiert, welche nun auch 2mm länger sind
und mehr Grip bieten.
Schwerer sind sie dadurch natürlich auch geworden, Funktion und Tauglichkeit
geht allerdings vor.
*Gewicht: 312g* (vorher/orginal 289g)
vorher / orginale Pins



nachher / M4 A2 Pins



Vergleich der Pins (leider etwas unscharf), Pins etwas 2mm länger als vorher





Jetzt muss ich hier wohl nochmal die alten, zuvor geposteten, Gewichte korrigieren. 
Wenn alles fix und fertig ist und ich von 3,6kg für Rahmen und Dämpfer ausgehe, steht mit 
RS Totem und "echten Reifen" ca. 14,2kg auf der Waage.
Mit BOS 170 tapered und "echten" Reifen 13,3kg.
Mit BOS 170 tapered und Conti MK II 2.4 Protection 12,95kg.


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

Es bleibt also spannend ;-) .
Der Thread ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. Konnte mir bisher schon einige Ideen abschauen, um meine Bikes im Detail abzuspecken.


----------



## Banana Joe (16. Februar 2013)

@octaviaRSdriver: Bei den bremsen was gehört denn genau zu dem angegebenen gewicht?

Ich stehe auch noch vor der entscheidung XTR oder T1 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (16. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Naja, das mit dem falsch machen war eher ironisch gemeint  . Da ich den Rahmen zum größten Teil mit den Teilen des Fanes Enduro aufbauen werde, komme ich zunächst auf dieses Gewicht. Hier eine vorläufige Liste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für AM im Singletrailsinne wäre dann ja noch ein Haufen Potenzial. So als qusi Enduro passt es ja richtig gut finde ich. Speziell wenn Du bei Gabel und Reifen festgelegt bist. Die Teile würden - mit Ausnahme der gabel vielleicht - allerdings auch der Endurovariante gut stehen


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Februar 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> @octaviaRSdriver: Bei den bremsen was gehört denn genau zu dem angegebenen gewicht?
> 
> Ich stehe auch noch vor der entscheidung XTR oder T1 ...



Hi, 
Hebel, angegebene Leitungslänge und Sattel. 
Die Scheiben und Schrauben standen weiter oben. 
Bremse gesamt mit 203mm/160mm Scheiben plus 4 Schrauben 
ohne Adapter (bei Totem) 685g, glaube ich. 
XTR ist etwas schwerer. Ich hab hier auch noch so ne Shimano Sorglosbremse liegen, 
eine Saint 820. Die kommt mit Magura Storm SL Scheiben 203mm/180mm und Adapter vorn und hinten und den 8 nötigen Schrauben auf 900g.


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So als qusi Enduro passt es ja richtig gut finde ich. Speziell wenn Du bei Gabel und Reifen festgelegt bist.


Ja, ich hoffe, dass meine Idee dann auch aufgeht und ich mit dem leichteren Bike gleich zufrieden sein werde wie jetzt mit der Enduro-Version.




LockeTirol schrieb:


> Die Teile würden - mit Ausnahme der gabel vielleicht - allerdings auch der Endurovariante gut stehen  .


Finde ich auch  :








Aber nun will ich nicht länger den Thread vollspamen.


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

@Banana Joe: Als Orientierungshilfe für das Gewicht der XTR (Trail) habe ich folgendes gewogen: 880g mit 203/180 (Leitungen ungekürzt), hinten ohne und vorne mit Adapter. Zur Befestigung von Bremssätteln und Rotoren habe ich aber Titanschrauben verwendet.

Einzelne Gewichte:
- VR XTR Trail (ohne Befestigungsschrauben): 251g
- HR XTR Trail (w.o.): 267g
- originale Befestigungsschrauben für eine Bremse: 10g
- Adapter (auf 203mm PM mit Schrauben): 33g
- 203mm Icetec-Scheibe: 169g 
- 180mm Icetec-Scheibe: 134g 
- originale Schrauben für einen Rotor: 12g


----------



## Banana Joe (16. Februar 2013)

Super viele dank euch beiden.

also sind es nich ganz 200g unterschied da ich 203/180 fahren würde.

Meine einschätzung bisher:

XTR
Sorglos

T1
Leichter
Bessere Haptik

Zum thema tuning gehts bei mir folgendermaßen weiter (z.zt. 14,3kg in gr. L)

- Titanschrauben (alle stahlschrauben austauschen)
- Carbonlenker (vorzugsweise 780mm)
- Carbon druckstrebe
- T1 oder XTR
- Leitungen kürzen

mal sehen wo ich dann lande ...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Februar 2013)

@Banana Joe
Eine 2013er Formula mit ECT sollte eigentlich recht sorglos sein.
Meinem Vater hab ich eine R1 Racing verbaut. Ließ sich genauso
schnell wie ne Shimano montieren und trotz etlichen Radausbauten 
schleift gar nix. Er fährt sie jetzt seit 3 Monaten recht ausgiebig.
Das gabs mMn vorher bei Formula nicht.
Der einzige Nachteil ist das DOT.
Ich mag beide, Formula und Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. Februar 2013)

Das aktualisierte Gewicht für alle aufgeführten Teile liegt momentan bei 10613g.
Es fehlt der Rahmen, Achse und der Dämpfer, sowie Neoprenschutz oder Folie für den Hinterbau.
Desweiteren ist es möglich, dass noch etwas an Gewicht fällt, wenn die Kette und Schaltzüge gekürzt sind. Aber das wird man dann sehen.

*Gewicht bis hierhin: 10613g*


----------



## racing_basti (17. Februar 2013)

Welches Zielgewicht peilst du denn an?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. Februar 2013)

Steht etwas weiter oben.

Wenn alles fix und fertig ist und ich von 3,6kg für Rahmen und Dämpfer ausgehe, steht mit 
RS Totem und "echten Reifen" ca. 14,2kg auf der Waage.
Mit BOS 170 tapered und "echten" Reifen 13,3kg.
Mit BOS 170 tapered und Conti MK II 2.4 Protection 12,95kg. 	

Ma gucken


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. Februar 2013)

Das Dura Ace Lager kam gestern an. Die zwei Lagerschalen und die Road-Hülse wiegen zusammen ca. 66g.
Da die Lagerschalen etwas kürzer sind als die MTB Versionen kann man nur ohne Hülse fahren oder man muß sich da was zusammenfrickeln.
Ich bin eigentlich alle meine Lager ohne diese Hülse gefahren. Hat immer funktioniert. 1x im Jahr nehme ich das Bike sowieso komplett auseinander und schaue mir alles ganz genau an.
Von daher - es ist ein Leichtbauversuch - man wird sehen wie lang die 35,- halten 
*Ich verwende einen 2,5mm Spacer, somit kommt man auf   63g* 




*Somit kommt die Kurbel-Innenlager Kombi auf   703g*




*Gesamtgewicht bis hierhin:   10609g*


----------



## zec (20. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich auch gespannt - wenns hält, würde ich mir weitere 26g ersparen  .


----------



## akastylez (25. Februar 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Das aktualisierte Gewicht für alle aufgeführten Teile liegt momentan bei 10613g.
> Es fehlt der Rahmen, Achse und der Dämpfer, sowie Neoprenschutz oder Folie für den Hinterbau.
> Desweiteren ist es möglich, dass noch etwas an Gewicht fällt, wenn die Kette und Schaltzüge gekürzt sind. Aber das wird man dann sehen.
> 
> *Gewicht bis hierhin: 10613g*



 Sehr geiler Fred! So arg werde ich es aber nicht treiben, das geht ja ins unermessliche  bei mir werden es nur nen paar andere Laufräder und hier und da ne kleine Änderung der V.3. Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich die Carbonsitzstreben nehmen soll oder die aus Alu!?!?!? Ich hatte mal ne Sattelstütze aus Carbon...30KM hat sie gehalten, dann war Ende.


----------



## ollo (25. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> .....!?!?!? Ich hatte mal ne Sattelstütze aus Carbon...30KM hat sie gehalten, dann war Ende.




da ich meine jetzt schon ein paar Wochen schinde würde ich mir rein von den Fahrbelastungen keine Gedanken machen (auch THM Carbon hat irgendwann aufgehört sie auf dem Prüfstand zu Quälen ) , einzig und allein und ich hoffe das dauert noch, der Abgang mit dem Rad und der Einschlag der Plastikstreben in ein Steinfeld oder sonstiges Hartes und Kantiges Zeug macht mir ein wenig Kopfschmerzen, ist ja dann gleich Edelschrott


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2013)

Wohl eher Sondermüll...Edelschrott assoziert metallische Verbindungen


----------



## akastylez (25. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> da ich meine jetzt schon ein paar Wochen schinde würde ich mir rein von den Fahrbelastungen keine Gedanken machen (auch THM Carbon hat irgendwann aufgehört sie auf dem Prüfstand zu Quälen ) , einzig und allein und ich hoffe das dauert noch, der Abgang mit dem Rad und der Einschlag der Plastikstreben in ein Steinfeld oder sonstiges Hartes und Kantiges Zeug macht mir ein wenig Kopfschmerzen, ist ja dann gleich Edelschrott



Macht sich aber gut an der Wand  ja, die Befürchtung habe ich auch....ich komme hier im Harz öfters mal mit der Kettenstrebe ans Gestein weil ich viel sehr technisches Gelände fahre.

Mann kann ja gegen Aufpreis (bei der V3) auch auf die XTR Gruppe und die XTR Trail Bremse upgraden - von wie viel Gewichtsersparnis spricht man denn da? Hat das Jemand auf dem Schirm? Dann würde ich evtl. doch alu nehmen und an anderen Stellen Gewicht sparen.


----------



## ollo (26. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> ....Mann kann ja gegen Aufpreis (bei der V3) auch auf die XTR Gruppe und die XTR Trail Bremse upgraden - von wie viel Gewichtsersparnis spricht man denn da? Hat das Jemand auf dem Schirm? Dann würde ich evtl. doch alu nehmen und an anderen Stellen Gewicht sparen.




hier kannste Dich richtig austoben 

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/manufacturers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

shit!


----------



## zec (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn du auf die Reverb verzichtest, könntest du das Mehrgewicht durch eine leichte Sattelstütze locker wieder reinholen (Reverb ca. 600g, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 217g) . Bei Schaltung und Bremsen schenken sich XTR und X0 beim Gewicht nicht viel.


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

SLX und XTR schenken sich auch nix mehr, zumindest im sinnvollen â¬/gespartes Gramm Bereich.


----------



## Piefke (26. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Reverb verzichtest, könntest du das Mehrgewicht durch eine leichte Sattelstütze locker wieder reinholen (Reverb ca. 600g, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 217g) .


Ein Enduro ohne versenkbare Stütze ist wie ein Geländewagen mit Slicks


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

Fahren genug X3 mit normalen Strassenreifen rum


----------



## zec (26. Februar 2013)

Tja, dann habe ich eben einen Geländewagen mit Slicks  . Aber bei meinem Fahrprofil benötige ich eigentlich keine Teleskopsattelstütze. Und vielleicht ists beim akastylez ja ähnlich.


----------



## Piefke (26. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Fahren genug X3 mit normalen Strassenreifen rum


X3 ist auch kein Geländewagen


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> X3 ist auch kein Geländewagen



Ich denk ein Cube Stereo ist ein Enduro?  Es hat doch 160mm Federweg!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. Februar 2013)

Das Cube Stereo ist eher ein Allmountain, auch wenn es 160mm Federweg hat.
Der Rahmen hat nicht die Stabilität wie einer Fanes. Der Hinterbau geht außerdem lange nicht so geschmeidig wie bei der Fanes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

Du hast die Überleitung nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Reverb verzichtest, könntest du das Mehrgewicht durch eine leichte Sattelstütze locker wieder reinholen (Reverb ca. 600g, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 217g) . Bei Schaltung und Bremsen schenken sich XTR und X0 beim Gewicht nicht viel.



Ja, das hatte ich eh vor, habe im Leben noch keine absenkbare Stütze gebraucht und will auch keine haben, viel zu anfällig die Dinger.

Thomson Masterpiece hatte ich mir ausgeschaut. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt das sich XTR und X0 nichts nehmen, ich dachte bei den Aufpreisen muss die Gewichtsersparnis enorm hoch sein. Einzig die X0 Trail werde ich gegen eine Formula The One tauschen, das spart auch nochmal Gewicht. 

Mein LRS liegt hier auch schon rum..Tune KingKong mit ZTR Flow EX und CX-Ray 1638g..ich werde dann wohl mal Tubeless probieren, habe zwar null Erfahrungen aber irgendwann ist immer das Erste mal


----------



## Piefke (26. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich eh vor, habe im Leben noch keine absenkbare Stütze gebraucht und will auch keine haben, viel zu anfällig die Dinger.


Das hab ich bis zum Aufbau der Fanes auch gedacht, hatte schon ne normale Stütze bestellt. Dann hab ich gebraucht eine KS erstanden und hab die mittlerweile auch im HT verbaut, welches ich im Herbst 2012 aufgebaut habe. Bisher hatte ich mit beiden null Probleme, aber der Fahrspaß auf Endurotouren ist unheimlich gestiegen.


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

Ich sitze irgendwie eh nicht so hoch...von daher muss ich auch nie die Stütze versenken für den Downhill. Ich bin auf Gran Canaria mal ein Bike mit ner absenkbaren gefahren - habs für die ersten 2-3 Downhills mal ausprobiert, dann aber gar nicht weiter genutzt, für mich überflüssiges Gewicht


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2013)

Manche fahren sogar ohne Sattel....


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2013)

Daran dachte ich auch


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

So muss dat


----------



## akastylez (27. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja von der X0 Trail auch auf die T1 gehen, ich hatte aber mal in der Datenbank geschaut, 

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5940/avid-scheibenbremse-x-0-trail-hr

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4918/avid-scheibenbremse-x0-trail

die X0 Trail nimmt sich mit der T1 nix...ich dachte die wäre viel schwerer wegen der vier Kolben.


----------



## janifabi (3. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Im Prinzip fehlt bei den Gewichten nur noch:
> 
> -Rahmen 3kg
> -Dämpfer 580g
> ...



Hallo octaviaRSdriver,
hast du den Fanes SL Rahmen schon gewogen? 
Der soll laut Jürgen Schlender ca. 2800g wiegen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (3. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo octaviaRSdriver,
> hast du den Fanes SL Rahmen schon gewogen?
> Der soll laut Jürgen Schlender ca. 2800g wiegen.



Hi, 
ich hab den Rahmen doch noch gar nicht  
Das Gewicht, welches du nennst gilt für Gr. S. 
Jürgen versprach mir 3000g +/- 50g für Gr. L. 
Freitag hat er mir gemailt, dass Mitte März 40 Carbonstreben nach Deutschland 
kommen sollen. Dann kann die Auslieferung endlich beginnen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Osti (4. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Freitag hat er mir gemailt, dass Mitte März 40 Carbonstreben nach Deutschland kommen sollen.



na das wäre ja endlich mal was. Meine letzte Info war Februar.... wobei da wohl logischerweise erst mal die Komplettbike-Besteller bedient werden... hoffentlich bleibt noch was für die Nachorderer über...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (4. März 2013)

Osti schrieb:


> na das wäre ja endlich mal was. Meine letzte Info war Februar.... wobei da wohl logischerweise erst mal die Komplettbike-Besteller bedient werden... hoffentlich bleibt noch was für die Nachorderer über...



das wäre aber auch ne kleine Sauerei 
Warum sollte ein Komplettbikebesteller aus z.B. Januar schneller bedient werden als einer der im September das Fanes SL Rahmenkit bestellt hat?


----------



## Osti (4. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> das wäre aber auch ne kleine Sauerei
> Warum sollte ein Komplettbikebesteller aus z.B. Januar schneller bedient werden als einer der im September das Fanes SL Rahmenkit bestellt hat?



so meinte ich das auch nicht... ich vermute nur, dass die Rahmen mit Carbonstrebe (egal ob Komplettbike oder nur Rahmen) vor den Bestellern der einzelnen Strebe ausgeliefert werden, wenn nicht genügend Streben vorhanden sind und daran krankt es ja bereits eine ganze Weile. Das ist aber auch nur eine Vermutung/Spekulation meinerseits...


----------



## arise (4. März 2013)

ist das ziel immer noch die 13 kg marke zu knacken ? Hab mal die geplanten teile usw mit meinem verglichen und....also 13,5 sollten drinn sein...evtl auch ein paar g weniger...aber dann fängts an nichmehr endurolike zu sein....! (reifen,usw)....wäre aber schön wenns klappen würde


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (4. März 2013)

arise schrieb:


> ist das ziel immer noch die 13 kg marke zu knacken ? Hab mal die geplanten teile usw mit meinem verglichen und....also 13,5 sollten drinn sein...evtl auch ein paar g weniger...aber dann fängts an nichmehr endurolike zu sein....! (reifen,usw)....wäre aber schön wenns klappen würde



Mit leichten Reifen um 700g (Conti Mountain King II 2.4 Protec) sind unter 13 kg möglich.
Mit den von mir hier gelisteten Maxxis Highroller II / Ardent jeweils in 2.4 sinds 13,3 kg.

Bin gespannt, Jü hat mich eben nochmal von sich aus angeschrieben und mir gesagt, in zweieinhalb Wochen seien die Carbonstreben da. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall bei der ersten Lieferung mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (4. März 2013)

Habe heute an 2 Bauteilen noch was einsparen können. 
Ich weiß, ich werde von vielen als irre und bescheuert abgestempelt,
das ist mir aber schnuppe. Mir muss es gefallen ist schließlich mein Bike und mein Hobby 

10g sind nochmal an der Bremse gefallen. Ich habe die orginalen Bremshebelhalteschellen gegen Carbonklammern gewechselt.
Des weiteren habe ich die Bremsbelaghalteschraube (orginal Stahl)
gegen eine aus Alu getauscht.
Bremse wiegt nun: vorn 210g / hinten 225g

Die 980er XTR Schalter haben Carbonlenkerschellen bekommen und
kommen nun auf 179g.

Das nächste Tuningobjekt traue ich mich kaum anzusprechen 
Habe mir am Wochenende zwei "dicke" Schläuche von Eclipse geordert.
Natürlich nicht für 50 das Stück, so bescheuert bin ich dann doch nicht 
Bin gespannt, was die real wiegen. Handelt sich um die 2.2-2.6 Version.


----------



## arise (4. März 2013)

gibst dir auf jedenfall richtig mühe..! zum rahmengewicht...mein e2 in s (raw) wog 3360g...angegeben waren 3200 wenn ich mich so erinnere...also warte mal ab was das teil dann wirklich wiegt !


----------



## akastylez (4. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Habe heute an 2 Bauteilen noch was einsparen können.
> Ich weiß, ich werde von vielen als irre und bescheuert abgestempelt,
> das ist mir aber schnuppe. Mir muss es gefallen ist schließlich mein Bike und mein Hobby
> 
> ...



Ich finds nicht bescheuert...find ick gut  - warum macht er denn nicht tubeless?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht bescheuert...find ick gut  - warum macht er denn nicht tubeless?



Weil ich gern mal mit Reifen experimentiere und tubeless auch was wiegt.


----------



## akastylez (5. März 2013)

Ja? Was denn? Ventil und Yellowtape?


----------



## F1o (5. März 2013)

...Dichtmilch


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. März 2013)

Richtig, tubeless ist ja auch nicht gewichtslos.
100g oder etwas mehr pro Rad kommen da sicher auch zu Stande.


----------



## LockeTirol (5. März 2013)

Bin echt gespannt auf den Aufbau. Poste dann zum Schluss vielleicht nochmal eine komplette Excel Liste


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. März 2013)

Das ist klar, ganz am Ende, wenn alles da ist, gibts ne fein aufgelistete Tabelle, Waagenfoto und natürlich Pics vom Bike. Freu mich schon tierisch auf den Rahmen. 
Hoffe, dass sie den Termin diesmal einhalten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (5. März 2013)

F1o schrieb:


> ...Dichtmilch




Meine Maxxis Ardent sind auch ohne Dichtmilch komplett dicht - und da bin ich nicht der Einzige...ich wollte es selber nicht glauben - aber es stimmt.

Aber selbst mit Dichtmilch hast du weniger Rollwiederstand als mitm Schlauch - und das soll doch der ganze Leichtbau ausmachen, das Bike soll einen besseren Vortrieb bekommen - oder willst Du es Dir ins Wohnzimmer unter die Decke hängen  ?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> - oder willst Du es Dir ins Wohnzimmer unter die Decke hängen  ?


Nein - ganz und gar nicht. Es wird definitiv gefahren. 
Werd es aber bei Gelegenheit mal probieren meine Maxxis ohne Milch, nur mit Ventil und Band dichtzubekommen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. März 2013)

Heute sind die Schläuche gekommen. Schick sehen sie aus, bräuchte man nur noch glasklare Reifen, dann könnte ich meine roten Veloplugs bestaunen 

Einer wiegt mehr als angegeben der andere weniger. Im Mittel sind 70g pro Stück. Liessen sich erstaunlich leicht, gut und schnell montieren.








Gesamtgewicht hab ich wieder aktualisiert (leichtere Schläuche, getunte Komponenten).

*Gesamtgewicht bis hierhin: 10517g*


----------



## janifabi (6. März 2013)

Hallo, 
wie heißen die Schläuche von Eclipse genau?
Hast du da ne Artikel Nr.?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie heißen die Schläuche von Eclipse genau?
> Hast du da ne Artikel Nr.?



Was brauchst du die Artikelnummer? 
Da müsste ich morgen im Keller mal auf die Verpackung 
schauen. 
Es ist die Version 2.25-2.6 Zoll. 
Gezahlt habe ich 30 pro Stück. 
Versuch ists mal wert, mal schauen wie lang sie halten.


----------



## akastylez (6. März 2013)

60 für Schläuche...da müsste mir was fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. März 2013)

Leichtbaufetischisten haben halt nen Schaden  
Ich kann damit leben. 
Übrigens kosten die Schläuche meistens zwischen 90 -  100.


----------



## zingel (7. März 2013)

kurz zu Eclipse, ich hab die im 29er XC Bike getestet
- bekamen kleine Mikrolöcher, falls das auch bei dir kommen sollte -> etwas Milch in den Schlauch und gut ist
- Durchschlagfestigkeit sehr gut!
- sie dehen sich mit der Zeit plastisch! -> Wechsel von dicken Reifen zu dünnen nicht gut.


----------



## zingel (7. März 2013)

*übrigens geiles Projekt!*
viele lachen ja wenn man überall 10g einspart, aber anders bekommt man kein 
funktionierendes und leichtes Bike hin. Man muss da sparen wo man keine 
funktionalen Einbussen hat und manchmal wirds halt teuer - so what!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (7. März 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> *übrigens geiles Projekt!*
> viele lachen ja wenn man überall 10g einspart, aber anders bekommt man kein
> funktionierendes und leichtes Bike hin. Man muss da sparen wo man keine
> funktionalen Einbussen hat und manchmal wirds halt teuer - so what!


----------



## akastylez (7. März 2013)

So...bei mir geht es jetzt langsam ins Finale, wenn meine Laufräder dann das wiegen womit ich gerechnet habe (1650g), wird meine Fanes 12.93Kg wiegen (ohne Pedale), ich bin mal gespannt, sollten morgen kommen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> So...bei mir geht es jetzt langsam ins Finale, wenn meine Laufräder dann das wiegen womit ich gerechnet habe (1650g), wird meine Fanes 12.93Kg wiegen (ohne Pedale), ich bin mal gespannt, sollten morgen kommen.



Nicht schlecht Herr Specht 
Gibts eine Teileliste? Normaler Rahmen oder SL oder Allmountain?


----------



## racing_basti (8. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> ... wird meine Fanes 12.93Kg wiegen (ohne Pedale)...



Warum ohne Pedale gerechnet?


----------



## akastylez (8. März 2013)

Weil ich mir noch nicht schlüssig bin was ich nehme....

Ist ne ganz normale V3 mit den Carbonsitzstreben, dem Carbonlenker, ohne Reverb und der Laufradsatz ist tubeless mit Tune KingKong, cx-Ray und Flow Ex. Die Sattelstütze hat noch die original Länge und auch bei den Scheiben könnte ich noch Gewicht sparen, schauen wir mal was noch machbar ist.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. März 2013)

@ akastylez 
ohne versenkbare Stütze kommst du aus? Ich will so ein Teil nicht mehr missen. 
Nochmal zum Thema tubeless, auch falls die Maxxis Reifen schon ohne Milch dicht sein sollten, ist es doch nicht angebracht so zu fahren? Bei der ersten Dorne ist dann 
Schluss.


----------



## F1o (8. März 2013)

Genau deshalb würde ich auch nicht ohne Dichtmilch fahren.
Die 100g musst du mit einrechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. März 2013)

Ja richtig, um das Gewicht kommt man nicht drumherum


----------



## akastylez (8. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> @ akastylez
> ohne versenkbare Stütze kommst du aus? Ich will so ein Teil nicht mehr missen.
> Nochmal zum Thema tubeless, auch falls die Maxxis Reifen schon ohne Milch dicht sein sollten, ist es doch nicht angebracht so zu fahren? Bei der ersten Dorne ist dann
> Schluss.



Ich hatte noch nie eine und will auch keine, leider viel zu anfällig die Dinger, ich sehe es ja in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Ich hatte auf den Kanaren mal eine an einem Leihbike, für eine Abfahrt habe ich diese genutzt, dann habe ich den Sattel die ganze Zeit oben gelassen, ich sitze eh nicht so hoch auf dem Enduro und komme ohne Probleme hinter den Sattel. 

Milch habe ich drin, ich habe nur geschrieben das die Ardents auch ohne Milch dicht sind  an der Fanes fahre ich aber erstmal die Hans Dampf runter bevor da die Ardents draufkommen, mal schauen wie sich die so machen, waren ja eh schon am Bike, von daher.


----------



## Rines (8. März 2013)

Hans Dampf fand ich grauenhaft. 
Waren die Ardents von denen du sprichst in den Flow Ex dicht? 
Habe mir mal das felgenhorn angesehen. Das ist Quasi garnicht vorhanden. Ziemlich krass. Schreckt mich leider von einem Kauf ab. ( in Verbindung mit der Meldung aus dem Forum das ziemlich oft Mäntel abgesprungen sind )


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. März 2013)

Vom Felgenhorn ist wirklich extrem wenig vorhanden. 
Die Maxxis Reifen ließen sich aber anständig montieren, nicht zu leicht und nicht zu straff.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (14. März 2013)

Aaargh  ich will den Rahmen haben, warum dauert das so lange???

Gestern kamen die HUBER Buchsen für den RS Vivid Air, damit der besser flutscht


----------



## akastylez (15. März 2013)

Wann kommt er denn???


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wann kommt er denn???



Das wees ick doch nich  
angeblich sollen die SL Streben ja nächste Woche lieferbar sein. 
Bin gespannt, obs wieder verschoben wird.


----------



## akastylez (15. März 2013)

Hmmm...dann drücke ich mal die Daumen


----------



## Emtix (20. März 2013)

Weis jemand was neues bezüglich den AM Carbon Streben?
Ich warte nun schon mehrere Tage auf eine Antwort von Alutech bezüglich des Lieferstatus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. März 2013)

Macht mich auch ein wenig stutzig. 
Jürgen hat mir immer sehr schnell geantwortet, meistens in wenigen Minuten. 
Dieses Mal ist auch über 48h her, keine Antwort. 
Vielleicht ist er auch krank oder was weiß ich. Ich stress da nun auch nicht weiter rum. 
Ich habe im September bestellt.


----------



## ollo (20. März 2013)

schaut ihr mal hier Beitrag #30  ganz unten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10419941


----------



## zec (20. März 2013)

Jaja, der Mensch, der die Sprüche "Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude" und "Geduld bringt Rosen" erfunden hat, war eindeutig ein Masochist *gg* .

ps: Sitze ja selber auch schon wie auf heißen Kohlen ;-) .


----------



## zingel (21. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Macht mich auch ein wenig stutzig.
> Jürgen hat mir immer sehr schnell geantwortet, meistens in wenigen Minuten.
> Dieses Mal ist auch über 48h her, keine Antwort.
> Vielleicht ist er auch krank oder was weiß ich. Ich stress da nun auch nicht weiter rum.
> Ich habe im September bestellt.



bei mir meldet er sich momentan auch grad nicht, aber ich bin 
geduldig geworden. Hab im November bestellt ...2011


----------



## Osti (21. März 2013)

ich vermute, der ist wie die letzten Jahre auf der Taipeh Cycle Show...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. März 2013)

Männers, mir ist ja momentan sooo langweilig 
Da habe ich heute das öde Wetter genutzt und mal probeweise auf tubeless umgebaut.
Also die Veloplugs (4,5g) raus, Yellow Tape 25mm (7g) rein.
Reifen, Onza Ibex 2,4 DH 60 tpi (777g) aufgezogen.
Duke Tubeless Ventil (4,5g), komplett schwarz , eingesteckt.
Zweite Reifenflanke drauf. Mit Standpumpe probiert - keine Chance.
Tragbaren Aldi-Kompressor probiert - keine Chance.
Eine Flanke wieder runter, Schlauch rein, 3 bar drauf, paar Minuten stehen lassen.
Schlauch raus, 60ml Milch rein. Kompressor angeschlossen, 3 bar, ploppp! ploppp!
Es kommt nirgendwo Milch raus, weder an den Flanken, noch an den Nippeln, dem Ventil oder sonst wo. Alles trocken.
Trotzdem innerhalb ein paar Minuten 1 bar weg. 
Ist das normal? Habe dann wieder auf 3 bar gepumpt und das Rad in die Gabel gesteckt und drehen lassen, damit sich die Milch schön verteilt.
Bin gespannt was morgen früh noch drauf ist!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. März 2013)

sogar mit Bremse um der Rotation ein ende zu bereiten ..... sehr Vorbildlich  ...... ist das jetzt eigentlich ein Einradfedergabelrad mit 9fach Wifi Schaltung


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. März 2013)

Ollo  du Spassvogel!
Zur tubeless Frage kannste nix beitragen?


----------



## ollo (21. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ollo  du Spassvogel!
> Zur tubeless Frage kannste nix beitragen?



nee ich steh auf schwarze Schlangen im Reifen ...... oder halt warte da geht was zur Tubeless Frage ......... die Chancen stehen immer 50 zu 50


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2013)

der tubeless-Aufbau wird erst richtig dicht,
wenn du damit fährst.
Dann walkt sich der Reifen dicht...
nur aufpumpen und stehen lassen klappt nur mit echten Tubeless Reifen,
jedenfalls bei mir (Geax Sturdy TNT auf ZTR Flow EX)


----------



## kandyman (21. März 2013)

Seifenlauge drauf, dann siehst du wo's rauszieht. Und eher auf der Seite liegen lassen und mal wenden (zB auf einem Eimer), sonst ist die Milch ja nur unten.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (22. März 2013)

Ok, danke kandyman


----------



## mogli.ch (22. März 2013)

Hab meine Ardent mit einer einfachen Standpumpe gemäss folgender Anleitung ohne Probleme auf die Flow gekriegt (das Seifenwasser bringts!):
http://www.notubes.com/documents/TubelessConversion-DE.pdf
In der Anleitung hat noch einen Link auf diverse Filme!

Achtung: Bohrung nur mit Gummiband!

Fast noch besser (Unterscheidung Gummiband / gelbes Klebeband):
http://www.revolutionsports.eu/downloads/RevolutionSports_NoTubes_Montageanleitung.pdf


----------



## akastylez (22. März 2013)

Genau danach habe ich es bei all meinen Rädern gemacht...noch nie Probleme gehabt und alles ohne Kompressor, nur mit Standluftpumpe.


----------



## zec (23. März 2013)

Hast du den Ibex mittlerweile dicht bekommen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, beim Aufbau der Fanes AM, meinen Ibex 2,25" eine zweite Chance zu geben.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. März 2013)

Ja, war null Problem. Keine Ahnung wo das 1 bar entwichen ist. 
An den Flanken gab es keinerlei Milchaustritt! 
Hatte mir das wirklich komplizierter vorgestellt. Bin gespannt, wie so ein schlauchloser Reifen rollt. 
Das Gewicht ging nun natürlich nochmal gut runter, dabei sind es nicht mal die leichten 120er TPI Reifen. 
Mit Totem stehen nun 13,8kg in Aussicht. Mit Deville 170 nochmal 900g weniger. 
Andere Pedale haben sich auch noch aufgetan, dazu aber erst, wenn sie hier sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (23. März 2013)

Super, freut mich zu hören! Mit den 2,25" Ibex käme ich dann auf 13,1kg *gg* . Hinten würde mich halt mal der Canis interessieren. Aber den habe ich in der FRC-Karkasse auf die Schnelle nirgends gefunden. Im Übrigen finde ich die 60TPI-Karkasse den idealen Zwischenweg - relativ leicht und doch halbwegs dick und steif. Schätze, dass mir die 120er Karkasse zu dünn wäre. Wobei ich sie ehrlich gesagt noch nie "befingern" durfte.

Pedale würden die super passen ;-) ->  http://wf-mtbe.de/product_info.php?products_id=5


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. März 2013)

Die kenn ich, Zec. Aber die haben doch ein Rad ab? 500 für Pedale? 
Schwarz sind meine aber auch, nur mach ich keine güldenen Ti Achsen, 
die sind bei mir silbrig


----------



## zec (23. März 2013)

Bin schon gespannt welche es sein werden. Selber habe ich ja mit den Superstar Components UltraMag CNC mit Titanachse (silbern) meine Pedale bereits gefunden: Das Paar hat 261g und ausreichend Grip.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. März 2013)

Die Superstar hatte ich auch aufm Schirm, habe lange in diversen Foren nach Erfahrungen gesucht. Leider hab ich immer wieder von Problemen mit der Lagerung lesen müssen. Schade, denn die haben schon mehrmals im Warenkorb gelegen.


----------



## Elfriede (23. März 2013)

Ich empfehle dir die Reset 1 Pedale mit Ti Achse. Wunderschöne Optik, top Verarbeitung und extrem guter Grip.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. März 2013)

Noch so ein 500 Kandidat. 
Die Aufstandsfläche ist mir zu klein. 
Nee, lasst mal! Ich hab mein Paar gefunden.


----------



## zec (23. März 2013)

Hmm, also ich fahre die Superstar nun seit mehr als einem Jahr und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit den Lagern. Auch mit anderen ähnlichen Pedalen (Nukeproof z.B.) hatte ich bisher keine Lagerprobleme. Bin aber ein leichter Fahrer und kein großer "Sprungkünstler" - evtl. liegts auch daran. Die einzige Schwäche, sind in meinen Augen, die Alupins, welche eben über kurz oder lang rund werden und dann nicht mehr den anfänglichen Grip bieten.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. März 2013)

Man kann aber, mein ich gelesen zu haben, bei Superstar auch Stahlpins ordern. 
Meine neuen werden auch mit Alu ausgeliefert. Habe aber schon mit dem Vetrieb Kontakt aufgenommen, sie werden mir Stahlpins zuschicken.


----------



## Osti (23. März 2013)

Ich hab 2 Paar Superstar Pedale in Verwendung und keinerlei Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. März 2013)

Habe da noch ein kleines, feines, schwarzes, leichtes Teil gefunden.
Noch ein bisschen optimiert  versteht sich.
Ritchey Trail Vorbau c220 WCS.
Hersteller verspricht bei 70mm Länge 115g. Leider hat mein 60er schon 122g in Serie 
Aber es gibt ja Titanschrauben, vor allem schwarz müssen sie sein.
Nun hat er 112g bei 60mm Länge.

Was mir am Syntace nicht so gut gefällt, dass er keine 0° hat. Plus montiert sieht an nem Vielfederwegsfahrrad echt bescheiden aus.
Dreht man ihn ins Minus, siehts nach nem 29er aus.

Der Trail hat 0°, ist recht bullig, braucht viel Schaftklemmung, welche ich auch genug habe. Fällt eventuell auch noch ein Spacer weg.
Was mir extrem gut an dem Ritchey gefällt ist, dass er sehr edel eloxiert wurde, das wirkt beim Anfassen schon sehr samtig weich.
Man könte meinen er sei gummiert.
20g leichter als der Synti


----------



## ollo (24. März 2013)

zwar etwas wenig Pins aber dafür ein schönes großes Lager an der Achse und wenn man genau hinschaut gibt es starke Ähnlichkeiten zum 45Nrth Helva Pedal 

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...SZoYz0xJmJsb3dvdXQ9MCZzej0zJnNwPTE=&pnr=23524

XLC 318g für unter 90,- 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...cid=21_1_-1_9_34081449545_343325_20517994285_


----------



## hasardeur (24. März 2013)

Die 716g des Helva-Pedals sind wohl aber ein "Druckfehler".

Das XLC wäre aber mal einen Versuch wert, auch wenn ich wegen der kurzen Achse noch etwas skeptisch bin. Da muss ein Lager sämtliche achsiale und radiale Kräfte aufnehmen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. März 2013)

Die haben bestimmt 2 Paar Pedale gewogen, deshalb über 700g 
Die Achse kommt mir auch erschreckend kurz vor.
Diese HT Pedale sehen doch auch so ähnlich aus.
http://www.chaos-supply-ht-fahrrad-pedale.de/produkteshop/
Egal, ich hab schon bestellt und die Lagerung kenne ich. Außerdem ist der Vertrieb sehr kulant und bemüht um seine Kunden.


----------



## DerKummer (24. März 2013)

welche hast du denn bestellt?

btw ich bewundere mit welcher Konsequenz du das Projekt durchziehst! Daumen hoch.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. März 2013)

Danke! Das Teil wird der Hammer 
Ihr kommt immer noch nicht auf die Pedale?
Ich verrats erst mit nem Bild auf der Waage. 
Das wird auch wieder ein Knaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. März 2013)

Wenn der Rahmen denn dann irgendwann mal da ist  hab ich ja erstmal vor, hinten mit 160er Scheibe zu fahren. Vorne kommt immer ne 203mm zum Einsatz. 
Falls ich hinten doch mal auf 180mm wechseln sollte, hab ich den schon relativ leichten Adapter schon mal modifiziert, sprich erleichtert.

*Orginal wiegt der Ashima PM6 ->PM7 22g*




*Mit 2 hohlgebohrten Titanschrauben und 2 Titan Konvexscheiben kommt er auf 16,6g
* 



Die 2-teilige Formula 180mm Scheibe wiegt 115g, die einteilige 160mm 87g. Der Adapter 16,6g.
Mehrgewicht also bei 160mm ->180mm = 45g


----------



## Osti (26. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen denn dann irgendwann mal da ist  hab ich ja erstmal vor, hinten mit 160er Scheibe zu fahren.



die Aufnahme ist doch PM für 180mm Scheiben ohne Adapter, oder hat sich was grundlegendes geändert?


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

Fanes kommt mit PM 180, Adapter und Scheibe kannst du wieder verkaufen


----------



## racing_basti (26. März 2013)

Beim Enduro *SL* werden die AM Carbonstreben mit festem Radstand verbaut. Und diese Streben haben eine PM160 Aufnahme


----------



## -N0bodY- (26. März 2013)

Edit: dar war doch einer schneller.


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

Der Basti hat recht, Schande über mein Haupt, die Fanes Sl kommt mit PM 160


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. März 2013)

Aber nicht die SL Strebe, die im Allmountain ebenso verbaut wird. 
Ich war vorher auch der Meinung das da 180mm Serie ist. 
Bei der Enduro Carbonstrebe ists auch 180mm PM7.

edit: ich tippe mit dem Handy so langsam, da war der Renn-Basti schneller.


----------



## Osti (26. März 2013)

achso, dachte das im Enduro auch die Enduro Plaste Strebe drin ist


----------



## Emtix (27. März 2013)

Sorry, ich komme gerade nicht mehr mit.
Hat die am carbon strebe nun pm 160 oder pm 180?

Bzw muss ich an meinem enduro etwas ändern wenn ich die am strebe verbauen will?

Danke


----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Enduro-Strebe (alu): PM180
Enduro-Strebe (carbon): PM180
AM-Strebe (carbon): PM160

Wenn du an dein Enduro die AM-Strebe verbauen willst brauchst du einen PM+20 Adapter um eine 180er Scheibe fahren zu können. Steht doch eigentlich alles weiter oben bzw. auch auf der Alutech-Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (27. März 2013)

habs jetzt auch gerafft... Sorry^^


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> habs jetzt auch gerafft... Sorry^^



Immer mit der Ruhe, man hilft sich doch


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

Sooo, ich bin gerade übelst geschockt worden im Keller, als mich meine Frau zum Tiefkühler schickte 
Ich konnte es nicht glauben und stand ne gefühlte Minute mit offnem Mund und ner Klappbox in der Hand einfach nur da. Ein dickes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf.
Habe mich gestern abends während der Skyfall Bluray über die zusätzliche Explosion gewundert, jetzt weiss ich auch wo die her kam - aus meinem Keller.

Der letzte Woche von mir auf tubeless umgerüstete LRS liegt umgekippt am Boden.
Ich hatte beide LR aufrecht an einen Schrank gelehnt abgestellt.
Was ich nun sah: das vordere Rad umgekippt, flach am Boden. Das HR, welches direkt am Schrank lehnte liegt auf dem umgekippten VR mit am Boden. Der Reifen vom HR steht noch am Schrank mit einer Milchpfütze. Der Schrank braucht ne Reinigung, ist mit Milch bespritzt.

Hatte gestern nachmittag beide Reifen nochmal geprüft und nachgepumpt. Druck aber noch unter 3 bar.

Was geht da vor? Ich stell mir grad vor, das passiert beim Fahren?
Leute, Leute


----------



## racing_basti (27. März 2013)

Dann können neben einem/ zwei abgesprungenen Maxxis Ardent nun wohl auch deine Onza zur Liste hinzugefügt werden. 
Wurde ja schon im Thema zur Notubes ZTR Flow EX ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## zec (27. März 2013)

Wow, da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass du zunächst mal fassungslos warst. Hoffe nur, dass das Problem bei meinem Easton-Laufradsatz nicht auftritt.


----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2013)

Ein Grund weniger, die Flow EX zu nehmen (neben Maulbreite und Preis). Meine Charger Expert halten Reifen (Ardent) und Luft ohne Schlauch seit 8 Monaten. Außer gelegentlich etwas Frischluft kam da nichts weiter rein.
Die Charger halten auch sonst alles aus, was ihnen bisher zugemutet wurde. Also eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht der LRS, trotz einiger Speichen weniger.


----------



## ollo (27. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Sooo, ich bin gerade übelst geschockt worden im Keller, als mich meine Frau zum Tiefkühler schickte




Sie wußte schon warum sie dich in den Keller schickt ...... mein Beileid zum Tragischen Exodus deines noch nicht mal gefahrenen Laufradsatzes ..... die  bei No Tubes

Alternativ mal die ETR Felgen von Veltec 
http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=263#1364400481


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

Also Felgen oder sogar den kompletten LRS werde ich jetzt nicht wechseln. So früh gebe ich dann nicht auf.
Mit Schlauch funzen sie auf jeden Fall, das konnte ich soweit recherchieren. Der Schlauch scheint den Reifen zu stabilisieren, dass er nicht abspringen kann.
Der nächste Versuch wird sein die Conti MK II Protection 2.4 tubeless zu montieren. Hab ja Zeit, Rahmen dauert ja noch.
Denn was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, treten die Probleme immer mit Maxxis oder Onza Reifen auf, Onza wird wohl von Maxxis produziert.
Auf Schwalbe wollte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt gehen. Hab mit deren Gummimischungen über die Jahre keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Da kommen auch leider nicht so viele Reifen in Frage, da eben auch relativ schwer. Die Onza´s waren natürlich vom Gewicht der Knaller, aber der Wulst scheint für die Flow EX nicht zu taugen.


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Sooo, ich bin gerade übelst geschockt worden im Keller, als mich meine Frau zum Tiefkühler schickte
> Ich konnte es nicht glauben und stand ne gefühlte Minute mit offnem Mund und ner Klappbox in der Hand einfach nur da. Ein dickes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf.
> Habe mich gestern abends während der Skyfall Bluray über die zusätzliche Explosion gewundert, jetzt weiss ich auch wo die her kam - aus meinem Keller.
> 
> ...




WTF...wie geht denn das? Einfach nur vom stehen?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (27. März 2013)

Tjoa .. was soll ich sagen - ich war ja nur ein Einzelfall mit meinen beiden Flow EX und diversen Ardents und Onza IBEX DH. Es gab bei mir aber einen Reifen, der in der Tat gut gehalten hat, das wäre dann aber Schwalbes Fat Albert. Der Rest hielt bei mir auf der Flow EX nicht, dafür aber auf der alten Flow, ebenso auf Spank Subrosa und Spike Race. Nennen wir es mal "Inkompabilität" ...

Bei unter 3 bar kann es aber auch am Druck gelegen haben, dass die abgesprungen sind. Über 2.5 bar solltest Du bei breiten Reifen ohnehin nicht gehen, ich hatte von NoTubes sogar Empfehlungen im Bereich "nicht über 2 bar" bekommen. Bei mir hielten die Reifen aber in der Garage sehr gut, sprangen aber in Fahrt (Asphalt, geradeaus) ab.

Aber wenn Du einen Reifen findest, der vernünftig hält und den Du auch fahren magst, dann wäre das eine Option. Ich habe den Laufradsatz auf Subrosa umspeichen lassen - ähnlich breit, 40g/Felge schwerer, dafür aber auch wesentlich steifer und vor allem bei mir zuverlässig. Ich wollte auch mal Rubber Queens probiert haben, die habe ich aber nicht ubeless dicht bekommen und Schlauch war für mich ein KO-Kriterium ...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> WTF...wie geht denn das? Einfach nur vom stehen?!?!?



Was denkst du? Mein Rahmen ist noch nicht hier, die Räder passen nicht in meine anderen Bikes, eine Woche montiert, dann explodiert


----------



## akastylez (27. März 2013)

Wie krass ist das denn? Ich bin jetzt mit meinen schon einige KM gefahren...bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Was ist denn an den Onzas/Maxxis anders als bei den Schwalbe Reifen?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

Ich hatte halt gedacht, ich pump jetzt, wo sie eh nur rumstehn, ein wenig mehr Druck rein, mit der Zeit entweicht ja eh etwas und es setzt sich so besser.
Einer ist noch montiert, denke ich zumindest, eine 2. Explosion gabs heute nicht . Das kam aber gestern echt gut, während des Bond-Streifens. Eine echt heftige Explosion, hat gut zum Film gepasst, kam nur an der falschen Stelle zum Einsatz. Aber daran kann ich ja noch arbeiten.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wie krass ist das denn? Ich bin jetzt mit meinen schon einige KM gefahren...bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Was ist denn an den Onzas/Maxxis anders als bei den Schwalbe Reifen?



Der Wulst scheint anders zu sein. Der, der Schwalben verhakt sich vielleicht besser im Horn?!

Wo gibts den Fat Albert sehr sehr sehr günstig in 2,4


----------



## Splash (27. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Wo gibts den Fat Albert sehr sehr sehr günstig in 2,4



Da hab ich noch n Satz von im Keller, kau mgefahren und haben bei mir auf der Flow EX gehalten ...


Wenn Du ne Flow EX neben eine andere Felge (Subrosa) stellst, dann ist der Aussendurchmesser minimal geringer (habe ich selber gesehen). Dafür soll aber der Innendurchmesser (mir fehlt der Fachbegriff gerade) aber geringfügig grösser sein, so dass der Reifen nach aussen gedrückt wird, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf behalten habe. Ich vermute dort mehr Bewegungsspielraum für den Reifen, aber eigentlich hatte ich schon mit dem Thema abgeschlossen und eine weitere Firma auf die "don´t buy" Liste gesetzt, nachdem ich die Antwort zum Test des von mir eingeschickten Reifens von Stans NoTubes bekommen hatte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (27. März 2013)

Sachen gibts..ich fahre die Reifen momentan mit 1Bar...mal schauen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

Also, Zwischenbericht!
Hab eben mal den Conti MK II Protec 2.4 aufgezogen.
Der lässt sich eigentlich noch leichter aufziehen wie der IBEX.
Der sass dann aber ganz anders auf der Felge.
Hab den wirklich nur draufgelupft, Luft per Pumpe rein, wenige Hübe unter 2bar kam das hohe pling!!! plang!!! und er war drin.
Rundrum angefasst und geschaut, wenige Punkte der Karkasse liessen Luft raus. 60ml Milch rein, kurz drauf ganz dicht!
Geil!
Der ist jetzt mal hinten drauf, dank BCC läuft der ja dann echt gut. Denke, werde den erstmal testen, wenn der Rahmen da ist.
Vorne habe ich jetzt mal Luft runtergelassen auf ca.1,6 bar.
Vielleicht trau ich mich mit dem zu fahren.

Was ich aber auch sagen kann, der Wulst beim Conti ist wirklich anders als beim Onza. Straffer war der absolut nicht und trotz, dass er er so leicht drüber ging liess er sich sofort aufpumpen. Komisch.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. März 2013)

die neuen schwalbe performance 2013 haben nicht mehr nur eine dünne grippschicht sondern 60a in der mitte durchgehend und außen an den seitenstollen 55a durchgehend. könnten also interessant sein!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. März 2013)

Du meinst die Evolution Modelle, oder? 
Performance sind doch die billigen?


----------



## Kharne (27. März 2013)

Nein, er meint die Performance Reihe, die hat Schwalbe still und heimlich überarbeitet


----------



## ollo (28. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> ...
> Vorne habe ich jetzt mal Luft runtergelassen auf ca.1,6 bar.
> Vielleicht trau ich mich mit dem zu fahren.
> 
> .




bei Stan´s geklaut 

_Tech Tip - Tire pressure

To determine a starting tire pressure when running NoTubes tires with our ZTR rim use this simple formula.

Rider Weight in pounds divided by 7 = x

x - 1 = Front tire pressure in PSI

x + 2 = Rear tire pressure in PSI

Example: 185lb rider

185/7 = 26.4

Front tire pressure: 26 - 1 = 25 PSI

Rear tire pressure: 26 + 2 = 28 PSI_


und Westfalia hilft bei PSI und BAR 
http://www1.westfalia.de/static/Umrechnung_psi_bar.5854.0.html

und hier noch Pound in Kg
http://der-umrechner.de/gewichte/kg-kilogramm-in-lb-pound/

.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nein, er meint die Performance Reihe, die hat Schwalbe still und heimlich überarbeitet



genau, habe aber gerade gesehen, dass es die nur als schwere drahtversuon gibt, schade.


----------



## Splash (28. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Rider Weight in pounds divided by 7 = x
> 
> x - 1 = Front tire pressure in PSI
> 
> x + 2 = Rear tire pressure in PSI



Könnte bei mir zur Erklärung beitragen, warum der runter gesprungen ist, aber 1.8 bar waren dann doch zu wenig und der empfohlene Druck bei schweren Fahrern übersteigt auch schnell den maximalen Druck, den Stans bei breiten Reifen vorgibt. Es macht für mich aber auch wenig Sinn Tubeless zu fahren und dann mit 2.4 bar unterwegs zu sein ...


----------



## ollo (28. März 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Könnte bei mir zur Erklärung beitragen, warum der runter gesprungen ist, aber 1.8 bar waren dann doch zu wenig und der empfohlene Druck bei schweren Fahrern übersteigt auch schnell den maximalen Druck, den Stans bei breiten Reifen vorgibt. Es macht für mich aber auch wenig Sinn Tubeless zu fahren und dann mit 2.4 bar unterwegs zu sein ...




sehe ich nicht anders, zumal laut Stans bei mir der Druck bei 2,6 Bar Hinten liegen müßte  aus meiner Erfahrung heraus (ich fahre immer noch Schlauch) komme ich mit etwas über 2 Bar Hinten so hin, das der Gripp stimmt und die Pannenanfälligkeit gegen 0 tendiert, Vorne wird mit 1,8 gefahren (bei der Funworks AM Ride vorne nur mit 1,5). Was sich Stans dabei gedacht hat ??? .... vielleicht sollen einfach so dicke Kinder wie ich gar keine No Tubes fahren  , denn mit der Formel und dem vorgeben Maxdruck auf der Felge besteht immer ein Konflikt ....... was soll es, hab eh nur ein paar No Tubes Felgen mit 2,2 Pellen für gutes Wetter und gefegte Trails und nebenbei andere können auch breite und leichte Felgen bauen


----------



## Splash (28. März 2013)

Genau so sehe ich es auch - für mich macht die Bude keinen Sinn mehr. Vor allem hatte ich seinerzeit einen der Reifen, die dauernd abgesprungen sind, zu denen in die USA geschickt, weil die unbedingt mal mit dem testen wollten (dafür habe ich als Ausgleich eine Gegenlieferung mit Milch und einem anderen Reifen bekommen). Ich habe dann ein paar Wochen später noch mal nachgefragt und die haben den aufgezogen, auf irgendwas aufgepumpt und so stehen lassen. Abgesprungen isser nicht, allerdings hatte ich auch geschrieben, dass der mir immer unter Fahrt abgesprungen ist. Dsa war der Punkt, wo ich habe den LRS umspeichen lassen.

Amerikanische Firma = viel Marketing und dann mal gucken oder Fehlkonstruktionen als "works as designed" wegdiskutieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (28. März 2013)

Man sollte an dieser Stelle vielleicht erwähnen, dass die Flow EX mittlerweile schon von einigen hier gefahren wird und 99% der Fahrer keine Probleme haben. Generell sehe ich das Felgenhorn der Flow EX aber auch als etwas kritisch an, wenn man tubeless fahren will. Mit Schlauch hatte hier glaube ich noch niemand Probleme. Evtl. teste Notubes die Felgen auch "MitTubes"


----------



## akastylez (28. März 2013)

Also ich bin ja komplett neu im Tubeless-Bereich. Ich bin mit Schlauch immer so um die 2Bar gefahren. Wenn ich jetzt die 2Bar mit Schlauch von der Härte her bei Tubeless angleiche, bin ich so bei 1,4Bar - bisher bin ich nur auf Schnee gefahren, ich bin gespannt wie sich das auf dem technischen Trail macht.


----------



## zec (28. März 2013)

Interessante Formel - mir werden da 1,4bar vorne und 1,6bar hinten empfohlen. Hinten fahre ich eh mit 1,5-1,6bar. Nur vorne bin ich mit 1,1-1,2bar unterwegs. Hat aber bisher immer sehr gut gepasst. Egal ob mit Schlauch oder Tubeless.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (28. März 2013)

Ich mache mich damit jetzt nicht verrückt. 
Werde mir mal noch einen Satz Fat Albert front/rear SS TR 2.4 besorgen. 
Die bekommt man wenigstens zu einem annehmbaren Preis und man liest über das Päarchen doch recht gutes. 
Die anderen, Maxxis u. Onza werde ich dann halt mit Schlauch und Eclipse DH Schläuchen fahren 
Der jetzt hinten mit Milch montierte Conti MKII sieht gut aus und hält den Druck von 2 bar seit gestern Abend.


----------



## Banana Joe (29. März 2013)

Hab den Conti MKII auf ner flow tubless montiert in 2.2. Hat anfangs auch etwas herumgezickt. Lag aber wohl daran das etwas zu wenig milch drin war. Auf einer woche gesehen hatte er mehr verloren als der fat albert vorne aber das hat sich mit der zeit gelegt. Wichtig ist nach dem montieren mit maximalen druck auf die seite legen über nacht, und das ganze nochmal auf der anderen seite.

Ich persönlich werde wohl nie wieder zurück zum schlauch, hab aber zur not immer nen schlauch im rucksack wenns mal hart auf hart kommt.


----------



## racing_basti (29. März 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Hab den Conti MKII auf ner flow tubless montiert in 2.2. Hat anfangs auch etwas herumgezickt. Lag aber wohl daran das etwas zu wenig milch drin war. Auf einer woche gesehen hatte er mehr verloren als der fat albert vorne aber das hat sich mit der zeit gelegt. *Wichtig ist nach dem montieren mit maximalen druck auf die seite legen über nacht*, und das ganze nochmal auf der anderen seite.
> 
> Ich persönlich werde wohl nie wieder zurück zum schlauch, hab aber zur not immer nen schlauch im rucksack wenns mal hart auf hart kommt.



Uhhh, wenn ich solche "Tipps" lese:  

Das Beste ist immernoch die Reifen aufziehen und dann mit normalem Druck fahren und dabei eine Pumpe einstecken haben. Beim Fahren kommt die Milch im Reifen überall hin und hängt nicht nur auf einer Seite. 

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zur Reifenvorbereitung. Damit sich im Reifen eine Latexschicht überhaupt richtig aus fest am Reifen festsetzen kann sollte dieser vom Trennmittel, das von der Produktion noch anhaftet, befreit werden. Geht mit z.B. Bremsenreiniger o.ä.


----------



## Banana Joe (29. März 2013)

Wenn ich mal an den physikunterricht denke was passiert mit der milch beim fahren? stichwort "fliehkraft"! Was nützt mir die milch im reifen inneren, sie soll da abdichten wo sich felgenhorn und reifenflanke berühren. Heist ja auch dichtmilch und nicht aloevera für die reifeninnenseite . Bisher hab ich meine reifen alle so montiert auch den conti der bekanntlich etwas zickig ist. Die technik hab ich mir auch nicht ausgedacht sondern wird ua. auch von notubes etc. angegeben. Aber ist wie mit vielen anderen sachen auch, jeder kocht sein eigenes süppchen. Im endeffekt ist nur eins wichtig das der reifen dicht ist


----------



## racing_basti (29. März 2013)

Gut, wenn du mit einem tubless montierten Reifen nur auf glattem Aspahlt fährst mag das stimmen, dass durch die Fliehkraft nur ein Teil des Reifens mit Milch in Kontakt kommt. Was passiert aber wohl wenn noch ein paar Unebenheiten dazukommen (dort wo ich fahre gibts auch Wurzeln, Dreck und Stein)? Die Milch kommt definitiv in jeden kleinsten Winkel.


----------



## Banana Joe (29. März 2013)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Im endeffekt ist nur eins wichtig das der reifen dicht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. März 2013)

Mountain King II ist jetzt den 3. Tag dicht.
Habe die Vermutung, dass wenn ein Reifen nicht richtig ins Horn der Flow EX springt, dann passt er nicht zur Felge.
Bei den Onza IBEX war dies der Fall, das klang deutlich anders und viel schwächer als beim Conti.

Zum Lackieren ist es immer noch zu kalt - leider.
Will meine BOS Deville passend zum Rahmen matt schwarz mit Plasti-Dip überziehen.
Dazu habe ich heute schonmal die (häßlichen) Aufkleber (-5g) runter getan.
Dann hab ich mir gedacht, man könnte ja auch den riesigen Schnellspanner entfernen. Weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr was der alleine wog, war aber ziemlich schwer. Hab da einfach mal ne Titanschraube mit breitem flachen Kopf reingedreht. Sieht sehr gut aus.

Die Deville 170 mit 200mm Schaft, Kralle, PM Adapter inkl. 4 Titanschrauben auf 203mm und Achse nur mit Klemmschraube statt Klemmhebel bringt so 2059g auf die Waage.


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. März 2013)

Wenn du die BOS schwarz machst berichte mal wie das Ergebnis so ist. Die Überlegung hat ich auch mal, die BOS einfach schwarz zu machen. Soll ja ne feine Forke sein. Nur passt sie in weiß halt leider nicht so gescheit zu nem schwarzen Bike.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. März 2013)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Wenn du die BOS schwarz machst berichte mal wie das Ergebnis so ist. Die Überlegung hat ich auch mal, die BOS einfach schwarz zu machen. Soll ja ne feine Forke sein. Nur passt sie in weiß halt leider nicht so gescheit zu nem schwarzen Bike.



Ich mach sie schwarz, auf jeden Fall.
Sollte nur mal 16°C draußen haben


----------



## Kharne (30. März 2013)

Viel SpaÃ wenn irgendwas an der BOS ist, dann darfst du das Teil einschicken und 150â¬ fÃ¼r nen Service blechen, egal was dran ist...
Selbst Dichtungen geben die nicht raus


----------



## ollo (30. März 2013)

macht doch nichts, ist bei Fox nicht anders, da koste Service auch  .... und es wird schon seinen Grund haben warum an den Gabel keiner selber rumfummeln soll ( außer natürlich der Profit) 


@Octavia

viel Spaß mit der Gabel, ist ein ganz feines Gerät 

vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal die Luft ablassen und ganz Komprimieren.... mal sehen ob die Franzosen immer noch mit dem Federweg knausern


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. März 2013)

Ich bin die Gabel letztes Jahr schon gefahren, ich weiß, dass sie Spass macht 

Den "schwarzen Lack" den ich auftrage ist ne Art Folie/Gummierung, die sich ohne Rückstände wieder entfernen lässt. Geht kinderleicht.

Hatte meine XTR Kurbel mal so behandelt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palazzo (30. März 2013)

Mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie die Kombination aus "hält" und "lässt sich rückstandsfrei wieder abziehen" funktioniert.
Ich bin aber mal auf die Bilder gespannt. 16°C ? Na dann wird es dies Jahr wohl nix mehr


----------



## ollo (30. März 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie die Kombination aus "hält" und "lässt sich rückstandsfrei wieder abziehen" funktioniert.
> Ich bin aber mal auf die Bilder gespannt. 16°C ? Na dann wird es dies Jahr wohl nix mehr




vielleicht hilft das weiter 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMxBkGPnOOk"]Alufelge DIPyourcar Gummiert Gummieren Folieren Folie FlÃ¼ssigfolie Plasti Dip - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> macht doch nichts, ist bei Fox nicht anders, da koste Service auch



Da kann man es noch selber machen


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. April 2013)

Der Mountain King II ist immer noch an Ort und Stelle und hält den Druck bestens.
Heute kam ein weiteres Reifenpäarchen ins Haus geflattert.
Bin eigentlich kein Schwalbe Fan, aber vom Fat Albert liest man eigentlich viel gutes, darum werde ihn mal testen.
Angegeben mit 755g je Reifen, bringt der Front FA 778g und Rear FA 722g auf die Waage.
Beide Reifen in 2,4er Breite, Snakeskin, TL Ready, vorn Trailstar, hinten Pacestar, Version 2013.
Gibts bei R2-Bike zum äußerst günstigen Tarif von 64,50.

Kennt jemand ein gutes Mittel zum Reifen schwärzen?
Edding kenn ich, ist aber nicht das wahre.


----------



## zec (5. April 2013)

Hier beschreibt alter-sack ganz kurz, wie er seine Schwalbe-Reifen gecleant hat -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10389362&postcount=170


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. April 2013)

Danke zec


----------



## arise (5. April 2013)

wirst wieder zu den contis zurückgreifen! auch wenn der fa etwas besser rollt ! wann kommt den eeeeeeendlich mal dein rahmen ins haus ?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. April 2013)

arise schrieb:


> wann kommt den eeeeeeendlich mal dein rahmen ins haus ?



Das frag ich mich auch, ich dreh wirklich langsam durch. In 2 Wochen hab ich Urlaub, da wird der Schwiegervater 70 und der wohnt in der Nähe vom Flowtrail Stromberg. Da wollte ich das Teil eigentlich einfahren und abstimmen. Man Man Man


----------



## arise (5. April 2013)

grausam....! schlimmer als auf den frühling zu warten


----------



## zec (5. April 2013)

Früh...ling? Was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. April 2013)

Frühling? Wer braucht denn Frühling  ? Neulich..


----------



## zec (9. April 2013)

Lustige Strecke. Ja, gegen so einen Schnee hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Aber der bei uns ist nur mehr matschig und sulzig - da hauts dich beim einfachen Geradausfahren permanent auf die Pappen *gg* .


----------



## Emtix (10. April 2013)

Die Streben sind anscheinend gestern eingetroffen und werden nun ausgeliefert!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. April 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Die Streben sind anscheinend gestern eingetroffen und werden nun ausgeliefert!



Ich weiß von nix, hoffentlich stimmts


----------



## Emtix (10. April 2013)

Habe gestern angefragt und heute die E-mail bekommen das diese nun vor Ort verfügbar sind.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. April 2013)

Ich habe eben die Überweisung getätigt, Jürgen hat den Rahmen eben fertig aufgebaut


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. April 2013)

"Mitfreu!!!"


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. April 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> "Mitfreu!!!"


----------



## Splash (11. April 2013)

Congrats! Bin schon auf erste Bilder gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. April 2013)

Jetzt muss sich nur noch die Post beeilen, dass es auch fix hier ist. 
Hab nächste Woche Spätschicht, was auch nicht ideal ist. 
Am nächsten Wochenende bin ich bei den Schwiegereltern auf Geburtstag, da werde ich mich mit dem Mädel auf den Flow Trail Stromberg wagen. 
Ich hoffe, das klappt alles so einigermaßen.


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2013)

Na dann schauen wir mal wo die Post zuerst hinfährt


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Na dann schauen wir mal wo die Post zuerst hinfährt



Ist dein Rahmen heute schon raus? 
Du wohnst ja fast noch in D's Mitte.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. April 2013)

Heute kam ein kleines feines Bastel-Tuningteil. Eine Eigenkreation sozusagen.
Der orginale Schnellspanner an der sonst so hyperleichten BOS wiegt fast 30g. 
Diesen hatte ich ja vor einigen Tagen mal probehalber gegen eine Titanschraube getauscht. 
Man will ja aber eigentlich nicht auf den Komfort eines Schnellspanners verzichten.
Also habe ich einen relativ leichten Sattelschnellspanner umfunktioniert.
Gekauft hatte ich ihn bei Superstar in England.
Die Achse kann ich noch um 10mm kürzen, dann wiegt der Hebel unter 10g 

*orginal BOS Spanner Aluhebel M5 Chromo Achse*



*
Tuning Aluhebel M5 Chromo Achse*



*
so siehts dann verbaut aus, lecker wie ich finde...*




Die BOS Gabel wird, wenn der Wetterfrosch recht behält, dieses Wochenende schwarz plastifiziert 
Morgen werd ich sie schon mal abkleben und So. sollens hier über 20°C. werden.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. April 2013)

Einen sehr leichten XX S3 Umwerfer hab ich mir auch noch geschossen. War halt günstig  normal mach ich mir am MTB noch nix aus SRAM.
Aber was tut man nicht für die Linie 
Weiss zwar nicht, ob der passt, werd ich dann sehen. Wenn nicht wird er wieder verkauft. Ist ca. 10g leichter als der XTR E-Type.




Bei Superstar hatte ich noch einen Satz Titanbremsscheibenschrauben mitgeordert. Sind nochmal 3g leichter als die von MT Zoom aus England. 
Die werde ich dann ans andere Bike verbannen, dort hab ich noch Stahl.


----------



## Osti (12. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Heute kam ein kleines feines Bastel-Tuningteil. Eine Eigenkreation sozusagen.
> Der orginale Schnellspanner an der sonst so hyperleichten BOS wiegt fast 30g.
> Diesen hatte ich ja vor einigen Tagen mal probehalber gegen eine Titanschraube getauscht.
> Man will ja aber eigentlich nicht auf den Komfort eines Schnellspanners verzichten.
> ...



taugt der von der Klemmung an der Bos? Habe auch noch die gleiche Superstar Sattelklemme rumfliegen, da sie als solche nicht taugt.... und ne Bos hätte ich auch noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. April 2013)

Hallo osti, 

also meine Klemme funzt. An der Gabel sind 4Nm für die Klemmung angegeben. 
Das erreiche ich mit dem Hebel schon. Testen kann man es ja auch. Hebel umlegen und versuchen die BOS Steckachse zu lösen. Also ich bekomme meine nicht heraus.


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

HAllo,

meine AM Sitzstreben sind nun endlich da.
Allerdings stell ich mich beim Einbau etwas dumm an.

Ich habe an meinem Enduro eine 12 X 135mm Steckachse....
Kann ich die an der am verwenden?

Welche "Plättchen muss ich den vom Enduro übernehmen?
Die langen für die Radstandverstellung brauch ich ja nun nicht mehr und passen auch nicht.
Aber iwie muss ich die Achse doch an einem Ende in ein Gewinde drehen?
Was nehm ich da...?


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

Hier mal noch das Bild von einem anderen Thread:  

Da ist ja kein Gewinde an der Carbon Streben?
Muss ich die Plättchen der Enduro ausfallenden einfach einlegen?
Schrauben kann man da ja nix^^








Auf dem Verkaufsbild der Enduro SL sieht man ja einen silbernen eingepressten Ring...ist da das Gewinde drin?


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

Dieses Gewindeinlet wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist nicht an den Streben.
Vergessen? Fehler?
Was nun?


----------



## Splash (13. April 2013)

Jü anrufen?


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

Na super.... samstags brauch ich da net anrufen....
Das Wochenende is im Arsch -_-


----------



## ollo (13. April 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Na super.... samstags brauch ich da net anrufen....
> Das Wochenende is im Arsch -_-




 @Emtix ..... mal schauen ob da nicht doch noch was vom WE zu retten geht 

da es sich um den Hinterbau meines Fanes AM auf den Bildern handelt, kann ich da auch was zu sagen..... der Hinterbau ist für Naben mit 142 x 12 Einbaumaß und auf der Twinworksachse stand 135 x 12 (lang ist sie ca 170 mm ohne den Kopf) 

Die Plättchen die Du aus dem Enduro Hinterbau hast kannst Du wie schon richtig erkannt nicht am SL Hinterbau befestigen, sie sind ja auch an den Verstellinlays der Normanlen Enduro verschraubt und Reduzieren den Hinterbau von 142 auf 135 mm Einbaubreite für 135 x 12 NABEN. 

Das silberne Inlay auf dem Foto sollte eigentlich ein Gewinde haben (sonst wäre auf der Achse noch eine Mutter zu sehen. 

Wenn Du Dein Hinterrad einbaust wie weit reicht dann die Achse durch und welches Einbaumaß haben Deine Naben 142 oder 135 ??


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> @Emtix ..... mal schauen ob da nicht doch noch was vom WE zu retten geht
> 
> da es sich um den Hinterbau meines Fanes AM auf den Bildern handelt, kann ich da auch was zu sagen..... der Hinterbau ist für Naben mit 142 x 12 Einbaumaß und auf der Twinworksachse stand 135 x 12 (lang ist sie ca 170 mm ohne den Kopf)
> 
> ...



Ich fahre an meinem enduro 12 x 135.
Die achse langt auch bei den am streben komplett durch bis zum äuseren ende... Allerdings ist da wo das Gewinde bei den Streben sein sollte einfach nur ein rießiges loch...somit kann ich die steckachse nirgends festziehen... Ich denke das an den streben einfach das Gewindeinlet fehlt!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. April 2013)

Hey, was müllt Ihr mir hier meinen Thread zu 
Na, will mal nicht so sein 

Heute war das Wetter doch schon so gut, das die BOS fix und fertig schwarz gedippt ist.
Sieht um Längen besser aus.


----------



## ollo (13. April 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem enduro 12 x 135.
> Die achse langt auch bei den am streben komplett durch bis zum äuseren ende... Allerdings ist da wo das Gewinde bei den Streben sein sollte einfach nur ein rießiges loch...somit kann ich die steckachse nirgends festziehen... Ich denke das an den streben einfach das Gewindeinlet fehlt!



Ok .... die einfachste Lösung wäre jetzt eine Achse die länger ist und auf die Du eine Mutter bekommst (anstelle des Gewindes im Rahmen). Alternative 2 wäre eine 180-190mm lange M12 Gewindestange mit 2 Unterlegscheiben und Muttern. Alternative 3 wäre eine Gewindestange die durch Deine vorhandene Achse geht (M 4 oder M 5) falls diese hohl ist und ebenfalls zwei U Scheiben und zwei Muttern. Alternative 4 eine entsprechend langer Schnellspanner der durch Deine Achse passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

Sorry für die Zumüllung^^
Danke für deine Vorschläge.... Kann ich aber nicht machen, da das loch ohne Gewinde ca. Den doppelten durchmesser der Steckachse hat.... Das wird niemals richtig passen... Muss die Streben wohl zurück schicken und das gewinde einpressen bzw einkleben lassen


----------



## ollo (13. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hey, was müllt Ihr mir hier meinen Thread zu
> Na, will mal nicht so sein
> 
> Heute war das Wetter doch schon so gut, das die BOS fix und fertig schwarz gedippt ist.
> ...




was wiegt sie jetzt ??? habe hier demnächst auch eine weiße Gabel die Schwarz werden soll 


zu-Müllen !!!!! das sind ernsthafte Probleme....... in etwa wie  Aston Martin DB 7 für das WE vor der Tür stehen haben und der einzige Schlüssel bricht ab weil man über den blöden Gartenschlauch gestolpert ist den man eigentlich schon letzte Woche wegräumen wollte usw.


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

Im Anhang ist ein Bild wie es aussieht.... einfach ein rießen Loch ohne Gewinde....


----------



## ollo (13. April 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Sorry für die Zumüllung^^
> Danke für deine Vorschläge.... Kann ich aber nicht machen, da das loch ohne Gewinde ca. Den doppelten durchmesser der Steckachse hat.... Das wird niemals richtig passen... Muss die Streben wohl zurück schicken und das gewinde einpressen bzw einkleben lassen





 F uck...

Schau bitte noch mal in den Karton, vielleicht ist es rausgefallen, meines war auch nicht richtig verklebt und beim zweiten Radausbau lag es auf dem Boden im Schuppen , ich kann mir zu 60% nicht vorstellen das der Jü das vergisst 

.


----------



## Emtix (13. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> F uck...
> 
> Schau bitte noch mal in den Karton, vielleicht ist es rausgefallen, meines war auch nicht richtig verklebt und beim zweiten Radausbau lag es auf dem Boden im Schuppen , ich kann mir zu 60% nicht vorstellen das der Jü das vergisst
> 
> .



Hab schon alles durgeschaut.... Nix da


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. April 2013)

Hey Ollo,
war grad im Keller an der Waage, dachte die wiegt jetzt bestimmt 2100g, weil ich genau 1 Dose versprüht hatte.
Genau 2073g für Gabel mit 20cm Schaft, Kralle, 203mm Adapter, 4 Titanschrauben M6x16, Achse, Eigenbau Superstar Schnellspannhebel.


----------



## ollo (13. April 2013)

Sauber  ........ nicht nur das Gewicht

Welches "Sprühprodukt" hast genommen ?

.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. April 2013)

Plasti dip matt-schwarz Sprühfolierung.


----------



## Bonvivant (13. April 2013)

woo, sieht echt gut aus Du hast dafür bestimmt aber nicht die Standrohre abgenommen, Buchsen raus geholt, Druckstufenknopf usw. abgenommen - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. April 2013)

Hi, 
ich habe unten die Druckstufenknöpfe, den Bremsleitungshalter abgeschraubt. 
Achse raus, Schnellspanner raus und alles abgeklebt mit Kreppband. 
Letztlich ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn irgendwo das Plasti Dip hinkommt, wo es nicht hinkommen soll. Man kann es einfach wieder abpopeln und abziehen. 
Das Zeug ist nach einer Stunde komplett trocken, Krepp abziehen, Kleinteile anschrauben in den Rahmen stecken und losheizen 
Moment -  der Rahmen ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## RolfK (13. April 2013)

Super Idee, hätt ich auch mal drauf kommen sollen, wäre um einiges einfacher gewesen 

Wollste die Krone auch noch matt machen oder so lassen? So wirkt das etwas nervös mit den unterschiedlichen Farbtönen


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. April 2013)

Nee, das lass ich so.
Der Rahmen ist schwarz matt eloxiert, die Schriftzüge schwarz glänzend.
Mir taugt das so.
Meine andere Gabel, die Totem Coil, ist genau andersrum.
Casting schwarz glänzend, Krone schwarz matt eloxiert.
Aber da regt sich keiner auf


----------



## zec (14. April 2013)

Saubere Arbeit mit dem Plasti dip - schaut sehr gut aus.
Beim zweckentfremdeten Schnellspanner melde ich aber Bedenken an: Ist es nicht so, dass jeder Schnellspanner quasi eine "Endstellung" hat in welcher er erst arretiert ist und sich dann nicht so ohne weiteres wieder lösen kann? Auf deinen Fotos schauts irgendwie so aus, als ob der Hebel nicht ganz geschlossen werden kann - oder täuscht das?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (14. April 2013)

Hi zec,

ich werde noch eine Unterlagscheibe drunter packen, er steht ganz leicht nach vorn. 
Allerdings schnippst er nicht auf, wenn ich vorn leicht dran ziehe. 
Ich schau morgen nochmal danach.

Desweiteren werde ich morgen die Schwalbe Reifen aufziehen, mal sehen, 
wie die sich montieren lassen. 
Rahmen soll ja nächste Woche kommen, dann sind die Laufräder morgen schon mal fertig.


----------



## racing_basti (14. April 2013)

Dafür dass der Rahmen noch nicht da ist und du noch keinen Meter fahren konntest wechselst du ganz schön häufig die Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (14. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Dafür dass der Rahmen noch nicht da ist und du noch keinen Meter fahren konntest wechselst du ganz schön häufig die Reifen



Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual 
Immerhin kann ich nun Reifen wechseln.
Habe die Fat Alberts heute installiert, die knallten ordentlich in die Flow EX. Mit den IBEXen traue ich mich leider nicht tubeless zu fahren.
Die FA waren ohne Milch dicht.

Die Reifenflanken habe ich komplett geschwärzt, sieht genial aus.
Benutzt habe ich SONAX Stossstangen Schwarz. Geht supereinfach und superschnell. Schütteln und mit dem integrierten Schwamm über den zu vernichtenden Schriftzug drüber, fertig.

Die XTR Schalthebel habe ich auch noch ein wenig erleichtert. 
Wiegen nun 177g das Paar. Habe am Zeigefingerhebel die Option, mit dem Daumen zu schalten, entfernt. Habe ich nie benutzt, total unergonomisch. Mal sehen, ob ich noch etwas finde.

Bin ja äußerst gespannt, was der Rahmen nun wirklich wiegen wird.
Komm ich mit 3,6kg inkl. Vivid Air hin oder nicht 
Wenn er doch mal endlich hier wär. Hoffe, Jü hat ihn am Freitag wirklich noch versendet. Trau mich gar nicht mehr nachzufragen.


----------



## Masberg (15. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hoffe, Jü hat ihn am Freitag wirklich noch versendet. Trau mich gar nicht mehr nachzufragen.



und hoffentlich hat er ihn nicht vertauscht 

Wenn du keine Versandmitteilung mit Tracking Nummer bekommen hast ist ein Versand unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. April 2013)

Endlich hab ich ne Trackingnummer 
Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass alles drin ist und nicht zum Beispiel die Steckachse fehlt.


----------



## racing_basti (15. April 2013)

Was hast du denn alles bestellt wenn du schon befürchtest etwas könnte fehlen? Mehr als Rahmen und Dämpfer muss bei mir nicht drin sein


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. April 2013)

Was möglichst komplettes...AM Pinion im M...in schwarz rot... Hoffentlich fehlen dann keine Farben...:g:


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. April 2013)

Ja wenn ich sehe, was dem User Emtix passiert ist 
Da wurde vergessen, das Gewinde für die Steckachse einzupressen oder mitzusenden.
Ist ja alles nicht sooo schlimm, aber ich will Samstag mit dem Teil in Urlaub.


----------



## Emtix (16. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich sehe, was dem User Emtix passiert ist
> Da wurde vergessen, das Gewinde für die Steckachse einzupressen oder mitzusenden.
> Ist ja alles nicht sooo schlimm, aber ich will Samstag mit dem Teil in Urlaub.



wird schon klappen bei dir 
Der Jü sendet mir das Gewinde im Briefumschlag nach.
Hatte mich zwar geärgert das ich die Streben über das tolle WE wieder nicht fahren kann, aber seis drum.
Vielleicht kann ich mich heute schon an den Einbau machen.


----------



## akastylez (16. April 2013)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und bin gespannt


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. April 2013)

Sooo, DHL sagt, dass der Alutech Karton heute ausgeliefert wird 
Wenn dem so ist, gibts heute Abend zwischen 23.00 - 24.00 Uhr Bilder vom SL Rahmen, sowie eine genaue Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## akastylez (17. April 2013)

Das muss schon fertig aufgebaut sein um 24h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Sooo, DHL sagt, dass der Alutech Karton heute ausgeliefert wird
> Wenn dem so ist, gibts heute Abend zwischen 23.00 - 24.00 Uhr Bilder vom SL Rahmen, sowie eine genaue Gewichtsangabe.



Bist du dir da soooo sicher? 

Passend wäre es doch wenn die Post auch in deiner Region heute streiken würde.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. April 2013)

Hey Basti 
Mach mich mich nur fertig, Gleichgesinnte müssen sich aufbauen.
Ich geh kaputt, wenn der heut nicht kommt. Die Zeit ist so knapp bis zum Urlaub. Das Ding sollte dann auch noch einigermaßen laufen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. April 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das muss schon fertig aufgebaut sein um 24h



Das geht leider nicht, ich komme um meine Spätschicht 14-22 Uhr leider nicht drumherum. Das Wetter ist jetzt auch schon den 4. Tag der Hammer. Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hey Basti
> Mach mich mich nur fertig, Gleichgesinnte müssen sich aufbauen.
> Ich geh kaputt, wenn der heut nicht kommt. Die Zeit ist so knapp bis zum Urlaub. Das Ding sollte dann auch noch einigermaßen laufen.
> 
> ...



Um dir wieder etwas Hoffnung zu machen, 12:27Uhr wurde bei mir erfolgreich zugestellt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. April 2013)

Hey Basti, 
meine SL Fanes wurde 13.01 Uhr zugestellt. 
Kurz vorm zum Schaffen fahren Karton geöffnet, bestaunt, ein wenig gesabbert und in den Keller gebracht. 
Schnell an die Waage gehängt: mit Dämpfer, Steckachse, Schaltauge, allen Schrauben und Zugführungen 3560g


----------



## Emtix (17. April 2013)

Freut mich für euch  
Habe nochmals eine Frage bezüglich AM strebe und Bremse...
Montiert ist bei mir nun eine 160er scheibe hinten.
Der Adapter der Endurostreben wird nun ja nicht mehr verwendet.
Wird der "nackte" bremssattel einfach auf die carbon strebe geschraubt oder kommt noch was dazwischen?
1. wirken die Schrauben recht lang 
2. sitzt der bremssattel dann nicht richtig auf der am strebe.

Edit: Bremssattel habe ich jetzt einfach ohne Adapter angeschraubt...

Nun aber ein anderes Problem:

Wenn ich die steckachse zudreh schleift die bremsscheibe direkt an der Carbon Strebe und das Rad geht nicht mehr rum -_-

Wieviel kann man eigentlich falsch machen??


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. April 2013)

*Gewicht Größe L inkl. RS Vivid Air, Zugführungen 3520g*




*Gewicht Größe L inkl. RS Vivid Air, Steckachse, Zugführungen 3520g*



zusammengesteckt




UD Streben


----------



## akastylez (18. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hey Basti,
> meine SL Fanes wurde 13.01 Uhr zugestellt.
> Kurz vorm zum Schaffen fahren Karton geöffnet, bestaunt, ein wenig gesabbert und in den Keller gebracht.
> Schnell an die Waage gehängt: mit Dämpfer, Steckachse, Schaltauge, allen Schrauben und Zugführungen 3560g




 ENDLICH  und Bilder gibts ja auch schon


----------



## DerKummer (18. April 2013)

Glühstrumpf! Dann bin ich jetzt ja mal gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (18. April 2013)

Ja, krass. Mein Rahmen in S, mit Alustreben und sonst identischen Anbauteilen wiegt 320g mehr! Demnach könnte ich durch die Streben - ein bisschen Fertigungstoleranz berücksichtigend - bis zu 400g sparen?

Gibt es einen Wert dazu, wie viel die SL im Vergleich zur "normalen" CFK-Variante weniger wiegt? (Müssten ja knapp 100g sein?!)
Was wiegt denn dann überhaupt die Verstellmöglichkeit?

Auf jeden Fall ist das ein, den Einsatzbereich beachtend, überaus konkurrenzfähiges Gewicht, insbesondere da die Fanes keine Cola-Dose ist.

Ach ja: Sieht auch im Detail sehr fein aus


----------



## palazzo (18. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus die Fanes 

Nochmal wg. deiner Plasti Dip Aktion. Was genau hast du da genommen, das Flüssiggummi Spay oder das Felgenfolienspay? Oder ist das alles das gleiche?


----------



## Splash (18. April 2013)

Der Gewichtsunterschied ist in der Tat heftig, mein L-Rahmen mit Lack wiegt schon ohne Dämpfer mehr, als der eloxierte SL-Rahmen mit Dämpfer ...


----------



## zec (18. April 2013)

Mein RAW "S" Rahmen mit Alustrebe wiegt mit Steuersatz 3518g - da habens mit der Carbonstrebe und 100% Titanschrauben am Hinterbau brav eingespart. Finde es lustig, dass mein Fanes AM-Rahmen mit Lackierung mehr auf die Waage bringen wird *gg* .

Bin aber schon sehr gespannt auf das Endprodukt in diesem Thread.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. April 2013)

Heute morgen vor der Spätschicht mal die meisten Teile zusammen gesteckt.
Was etwas nervt ist, dass die KS LEV 31,6 im Sattelrohr ziemlich Spiel hat. Muss ich wohl massig Carbonpaste auftragen.
Mit meiner Federelementepumpe komme ich auch bescheiden an den Vivid ran. Muss da wohl meinen Winkeladapter mal anschrauben.
Gefallen tut es mir schon mal sehr gut. Morgen stelle ich die Schaltung ein, kürze das Remotekabel und dann werde ich proberollen


----------



## Dampfsti (18. April 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus...

bis auf den absolut oberhässlichen Aufkleber am Vivid

Meine LEV hat auch n klein wenig Spiel, hält aber absolut bombig mit der Syntace Superlock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (19. April 2013)

Danke dir.

Du weißt doch, Superlock ist mir zu schwer 
Ich probiers jetzt mal mit Carbonpaste.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (19. April 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus die Fanes
> 
> Nochmal wg. deiner Plasti Dip Aktion. Was genau hast du da genommen, das Flüssiggummi Spay oder das Felgenfolienspay? Oder ist das alles das gleiche?



Das ist das selbe. Das Felgenlackierset besteht einfach aus 4 Dosen Flüssiggummifolienspray, einem Kartenspiel zum Maskieren der Reifen, und einem Microfasertuch zum Reinigen der Felgen.


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2013)

Du solltest noch eine Kette drauf machen, auch wenn das wieder zusätzlich ins Gewicht geht  
Bzgl. Optik würde ich gern noch einmal die BOS sehen, den Vivid-Aufkleber ab und irgendwie stört mich der große Bash, obwohl ich denselben fahre.

Sieht aber sehr lecker aus für ein schwarzes Bike 

Und wegen des Spiels der Stütze: Hast Du mal nachgemessen, ob die Stütze Unter- oder das Sattelrohr Übermaß hat? Ich habe zwar auch Montagepaste an meiner Reverb, aber nur, damit ich sie nicht so stark klemmen muss.


----------



## racing_basti (19. April 2013)

Das Sitzrohr ist auf 31,75mm ausgerieben, nachzulesen unter Service und Support. Ist "Stand der Technik" und so gewollt.


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2013)

Ist schon klar. 31,6 passt nicht gut in 31,6. Ein bisschen Übermaß muss sein. Aber was ist, wenn es auf 31,9 ausgerieben ist? Für die Klemmung sind doch eh die ersten cm entscheidend, eben soweit der Schlitz reicht und das Sattelrohr zusammengezogen werden kann. Kann ja auch sein, das die Lev 31,4 hat. Wer weiß das schon....ohne nachgemessen zu haben. Irgend einen Grund muss die schlechte Passung ja haben und die möglichen Ursachen sind nicht sehr zahlreich


----------



## KATZenfreund (19. April 2013)

Wer kennt eine Firma, die Sattelstützen auf Mass anfertigt... Gerade, wenn man eine besser Passung wollen würde...?


----------



## der-gute (19. April 2013)

Brunn


----------



## Birk (19. April 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Wer kennt eine Firma, die Sattelstützen auf Mass anfertigt... Gerade, wenn man eine besser Passung wollen würde...?



Tesafilm 

30,9mm Sattelstütze mit Hülse passt auch sehr gut.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (19. April 2013)

Fahrfertig auf die Schnelle bis hier 13,8kg (Hängewaage)


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. April 2013)

Und  wieder eine Schönheit mehr in den Reihen der schwarzen Fanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. April 2013)

Da fehlt noch die Kettenführung


----------



## swoosh999 (19. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Fahrfertig auf die Schnelle bis hier 13,8kg (Hängewaage)



entschuldige meine "boshaftigkeit"...aber wo ist hier das *S*uper*L*ight?
hätte mir beim aufwand weniger vorgestellt...schade.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (19. April 2013)

Kommt heute Abend noch dran. 
Es regnet hier in Strömen, bin nur auf der Straße bißchen rumgerollert und die Bremse ein wenig vorbereitet. 
Fährt sich aber absolut genial, kein Wippen, ich sitz ideal im Bike und vorwärts gehts auch gut beim scharfen Antritt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (19. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> entschuldige meine "boshaftigkeit"...aber wo ist hier das *S*uper*L*ight?
> hätte mir beim aufwand weniger vorgestellt...schade.



Ääähm, mit Totem. Unter 13kg mit meiner BOS Deville. 
Ich möchte jetzt in der Urlaubswoche aber erst mal die Totem testen.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> entschuldige meine "boshaftigkeit"...aber wo ist hier das *S*uper*L*ight?
> hätte mir beim aufwand weniger vorgestellt...schade.



Was hastn???
13,8kg is schon gut leicht für ne Fanes mit Totem und KS LEV...

Meine hat gut 2 Kilo mehr...  

Alles was noch leichtere Teile sind, ist an so nem Bike eh fehl am Platz...



Jetzt ist ja der Sticker auf dem Vivid immernoch drauf


----------



## swoosh999 (19. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Was hastn???
> 13,8kg is schon gut leicht für ne Fanes mit Totem und KS LEV...


meinte ich ja. meine aussage bezog sich nicht auf das gewicht - das ist echt gut !
ich verstand nur nicht, warum man in ein SL-Projekt ne gabel verbaut, bei deren gewicht man locker ne kuh totwerfen könnte.
aber das hat sich ja mit der BOS auch geklärt.


----------



## Kharne (19. April 2013)

Weil sie absolut sahnemässig funktioniert und steif wie sau ist?


----------



## zec (19. April 2013)

Mmh, freue mich schon auf Fotos des Bikes bei Sonnenschein - schaut aber so auch schon gut aus. So auf den ersten Blick mit Vivid Air, Totem Coil und LEV kann man die 13,8kg gar nicht glauben. Da hast du wirklich einen tollen Aufbau auf die Beine gestellt. Wünsche viel Spaß auf den ersten Ausfahrten!


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2013)

Schön!!! Lass es krachen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. April 2013)

Danke Jungs 

Habe eben noch den Rock Shox Vivid Sticker entfernt.
Die Oberfläche die da zum Vorschein kommt, entspricht genau der des Rahmens. Hammergeile Optik.
Die Kettenführung hab ich auch noch montiert.
Nur der Umwerfer macht mir irgendwie Sorgen. Man kommt so schei$$e an die Zugklemmschraube. Die kann ich nur mit dem Kugelkopf-Inbus anziehen. Im rechten Winkel komm ich gar nicht ran.
Er steht auch ohne jegliche Unterlegscheiben schön parallel zum Kettenblatt, die Anschläge stimmen eigentlich auch, trotzdem schaltet er sehr schlecht aufs große Blatt. Ich muss dann die Spannschraube am Trigger recht weit rausdrehen, dann gehts auch aufs große Blatt. Doch dann schleift wieder vorn klein und hinten groß.

Hab sonst nie Probleme mit einem Umwerfer gehabt, gut die waren immer an Rohren befestigt. Auch die Anschlagschrauben lassen sich übel schlecht einstellen, da die Carbonstrebe im Weg ist.
Das sind die Dinge die mir bis jetzt nicht so gut gefallen.

Die LEV hat übrigens genau 31,60mm. Ich hab sie jetzt mit Carbonpaste fest bekommen. 

Ich geh glaub nochmal in den Keller, das Baby streicheln und bestaunen. Sie sieht aber auch heiß aus. 

Nächste Woche gibts dann Bilder in hoffentlich sonnigem Gelände.
Kommt jemand von Euch aus Bad Kreuznach / Bingen / Mainz und hat Lust auf den Flowtrail in Stromberg? Könnte man ja was ausmachen.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. April 2013)

Hatte ich auch diese Probleme mit dem Umwerfer... 

Hab dann einfach meinen XT-Trigger wieder von 2 auf 3-Fach umgestellt und schon gings wunderbar...

Anscheinend macht der von der 2. auf die 3. Stellung nicht so viel weg, bzw ist da ja irgendwo ein Anschlag drin...
Der Weg fehlt dann ab und an um aufs "große" KB zu schalten.

Mein Shimano Umwerfer lässt sich allerdings recht gut einstellen, geht der Schraubenzieher grad so an der Sitzstrebe vorbei...


----------



## Splash (20. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mein Shimano Umwerfer lässt sich allerdings recht gut einstellen, geht der Schraubenzieher grad so an der Sitzstrebe vorbei...



Was hast Du denn genau für einen Shimano Umwerfer?

Wollte mich mal belesen, ob der Shimano XTR M985 E2-type 2x10 Front Mech der richtige Umwerfer wäre ...


----------



## ollo (20. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Nur der Umwerfer macht mir irgendwie Sorgen. Man kommt so schei$$e an die Zugklemmschraube. Die kann ich nur mit dem Kugelkopf-Inbus anziehen. .............
> Hab sonst nie Probleme mit einem Umwerfer gehabt, gut die waren immer an Rohren befestigt. Auch die Anschlagschrauben lassen sich übel schlecht einstellen, da die Carbonstrebe im Weg ist.
> ...




Schön geworden mit einfach nur Schwarz 

Beim Umwerfer kann man sich eigentlich nur ran tasten, am besten zu zweit...... einer drückt den Umwerfer Richtung Gr. Kettenblatt so das man an die Schraube kommt oder man klemmt  was dazwischen das er nicht zurück kann und kann nur hoffen das der Zug dann passt für das Kl. KB  

Zum einstellen am besten Laufrad ohne Mantel Montieren, dann kommt man auch gut an die Einstellschrauben ran, ansonsten ist es wirklich Fummelei


----------



## Piefke (20. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ich verstand nur nicht, warum man in ein SL-Projekt ne gabel verbaut, bei deren gewicht man locker ne kuh totwerfen könnte.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Da wird auf der einen Seite grenzwertig um jedes Gramm gefeilscht und dann so ein Klotz von Gabel reingebaut. Da gibt es Gabeln (55 oder Lyrik), die wiegen ein halbes Kilo weniger und können nichts schlechter.


----------



## RolfK (20. April 2013)

Wirklich sehr schick geworden 

Womit hast du die Decals vom Lenker entfernt, sind doch sicher lackiert oder? Und was für Griffe sind das aktuell, die auf S.1 genannten Cranks sind das jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (20. April 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn genau für einen Shimano Umwerfer?
> 
> Wollte mich mal belesen, ob der Shimano XTR M985 E2-type 2x10 Front Mech der richtige Umwerfer wäre ...


 

Hab nen SLX M665 Umwerfer
http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=12745

Wollt eigentlich nen XT oder XTR ranbauen aber die gehen laut angabe mit dem 22er KB nicht...
Drum ist es ein SLX geworden...
Alternative Sram X0 is leider rausgefallen weil nicht lieferbar...

Ich hab auch ein 32er KB als Großes montiert.
In Verbindung mit der Direktmontage, alles nicht so ganz optimal mit den Umwerfern die es so gibt

Der radiale Abstand KB-Umwerfer ist bei meinem CT mit Sitzrohrmontage wesentlich besser zu lösen...


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. April 2013)

Schönes, schlichtes Bike. 
Das Gewicht ist schon cool mit Totem und Vivid. Allerdings sind da ja auch noch gar keine REIFEN drauf


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. April 2013)

So, jetzt das ganze nochmal mit der BOS Deville 170 tapered.
Ich war diese Woche 2x im Hunsrück in Stromberg auf dem Flow Trail.
Das Bike geht richtig gut. Von den Reifen bin ich bisher sehr angetan, bieten einen sehr guten Grip. Bin aber nur im trockenen gefahren.
Bergauf geht die Fanes hammermäßig gut, kaum zu glauben. Gibt sicher kaum was besseres.
Gestern Abend hab ich mit meiner Schwester ne lockere 35km Abendtour gedreht, geht auch wunderbar. Die Fat Albert sind auf Asphalt wunderbar leise. 
Das Bike ist in einem sehr weiten Bereich einsatzfähig, habe ich wirklich nicht geglaubt.
Die Totem hat mir nicht sooo gut gefallen. Sie spricht ganz am Anfang gut an, mittendrin ist sie dann nicht mehr so bei der Sache. Obwohl SAG top zu meinem Gewicht passt, 
arbeitet sie mir nicht feinfühlig genug.
Das, was ich dann doch noch schlimmer empfand war, dass sie das Bike sehr sehr kopflastig macht und man beim Sprung sehr viel mehr arbeiten muss, dass man nicht ständig 
auf dem Vorderrad landet.
Das hatte ich letzte Saison mit der BOS im Reign X nie erlebt. Einfach drüber über Drops und Tables, da musste ich keine Gedanken um Landung auf dem VR machen.
Insgesamt fühlt sich das Bike mit Totem nach einem Mottorrad ohne Motor an.
Mit der BOS hat das Bike jetzt ca. 12,8kg.
Fertig ist es noch nicht, darum gibts auch noch keine ausführliche Liste. Die kommt sobald die Kleinigkeiten erledigt sind.


----------



## Route66 (26. April 2013)

Sehr geil


----------



## Splash (27. April 2013)

Sehr genial - bin schon auf die Teileliste gespannt, gerade das Gewicht ist schon ziemlich heftig wenig ...


----------



## Kharne (27. April 2013)

Geil  
Doch keine e.13 KeFÜ?

Gibts ne endgültige Teileliste?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Geil
> Doch keine e.13 KeFÜ?
> 
> Gibts ne endgültige Teileliste?



Kettenführung brauch ich keine, mit dem Trail Schaltwerk (kurz) und der kleinen Bionicon Führung ist alles bestens. Kein Klappern, kein Rasseln.
Warum sollte ich da mehr dranschrauben, wenn es mir so taugt.
Da war mein Giant Reign X mit stinknormalen SLX Sw und ZweiG Führung um ein vielfaches lauter und klappriger, als ich es übernahm.
Dann umgerüstet auf XTR Trail Sw und Bio V2 - Ruhe war!

Liste gibts noch nicht. Ich will noch ein paar andere Pedale testen, die Sattelstützenklemmung werde ich noch verändern.


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2013)

Wenn ich richtig sehe, hast Du jetzt die Trailseeker dran. Was gefällt Dir an denen nicht und was willst Du noch testen? Ich suche nämlich auch gerade neue Pedale, nachdem meine Blackspire schon nach 6 Monaten starkes Spiel im Gleitlager haben.


----------



## rappelkiste (27. April 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Liste gibts noch nicht.



Hi,
also bis hierhin finde ich den Aufbau sehr gut  Nur der Sattel will mir einfach nicht gefallen 

Auf die Liste bin ich auch sehr gespannt da ich da eventuell noch ein paar Optimierungsmaßnahmen für mein Rad finde. Dein Rad ist z.Z. 600gr. leichter als meins bei einer 900gr. schwereren Basis (Rahmen + Dämpfer).  Die 1,5kg Unterschied sehe ich im Moment nicht so verbaut 

Ich möchte hier in deinem Thread auch nicht stänkern - dafür ist das Rad auch zu gut 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. April 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hi,
> also bis hierhin finde ich den Aufbau sehr gut  Nur der Sattel will mir einfach nicht gefallen
> 
> Auf die Liste bin ich auch sehr gespannt da ich da eventuell noch ein paar Optimierungsmaßnahmen für mein Rad finde. Dein Rad ist z.Z. 600gr. leichter als meins bei einer 900gr. schwereren Basis (Rahmen + Dämpfer).  Die 1,5kg Unterschied sehe ich im Moment nicht so verbaut
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

ich sehe daus auch nicht als Stänkerei an, keine Sorge 
Wir gehen doch alle einem Hobby nach und sollten auch Toleranz mitbringen. Leben und leben lassen 
Ich hoffe ja auch, dass die Lieferanten endlich mal aus dem Knick kommen und die letzten Teile geliefert werden.
Dann gibts die langersehnte Tabelle.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. April 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig sehe, hast Du jetzt die Trailseeker dran. Was gefällt Dir an denen nicht und was willst Du noch testen? Ich suche nämlich auch gerade neue Pedale, nachdem meine Blackspire schon nach 6 Monaten starkes Spiel im Gleitlager haben.



Hallo hasi 

Die Trail Seeker sind klasse. Selbst meine ersten (1.0) hatten kein Spiel.
Ich habe sie dann nach einer Saison vorsichtshalber doch zu Reverse Components in den Schwarzwald geschickt und prompt die neue 2.0 Version bekommen. Nicht nur die Achse, sondern komplett Umtausch.
Ich wiege in Komplettausrüstung über 90kg. 
Der Service der Firma ist genial, da können sich einige Premiumhersteller eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden.
Habe schon immer für die Trail Seeker meine Empfehlung ausgesprochen - zuschlagen.
Könnte dir bei echtem Interesse eventuell auch eine Adresse nennen, wo du sie etwas günstiger bekommst.
Und nein - ich werde von keiner Fa. gesponsert.


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. April 2013)

Also ich finde den Sattel richtig geil...doch wie fühlt der sich an? Ich hatte mal in grauer Vorzeit einen Selle Carbon...der war nur sch**** hart....

BTW: wie kommt Ihr denn mit den Flags zurecht. Ich komme aus dem Rennradsport und bin eine feste Verbindung gewöhnt und ich müsste mich schon sehr umstellen, wenn ich nicht mehr am Pedal ziehen könnte....


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. April 2013)

Bei mir ists einfach so, dass ich erstens ne Leichtbaumacke hab, zweitens passt der Speedneedle einfach wie Arsch auf Eimer und drittens ist er optisch genial. Ich fahre den auf dem Zaskar auch und am Rennrad den Tune Concorde mit 60g. Passt einfach 

Zu den Flatpedalen. Ich bin bis vor zwei Jahren auch immer Klickies gefahren. Jetzt würde ich nicht mehr tauschen wollen. 
Nur am Rennrad fahr ich Klickies von Bebop.
In technischen Stellen haben Flats einfach mehr Vorteile. Außerdem
kann man sehr gripstarke Pedale, wie meine "getuneten" Reverse Trailseeker oder DMR Vault beinahme auch ziehen, wie Klickies. 
Am Enduro hab ich noch keine Klickies vermisst.


----------



## akastylez (2. Mai 2013)

Heute mal wieder reingeschaut hier  hat sich ja so einige getan  schön das sie endlich fertig ist  ich wünsche Dir allzeit happy Trails!

P.S. wenn Du mal im Harz bist, lass es mich wissen, dann können wir mal nen paar Trails rocken!


----------



## Famulus36 (17. Mai 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Die Totem hat mir nicht sooo gut gefallen. Sie spricht ganz am Anfang gut an, mittendrin ist sie dann nicht mehr so bei der Sache. Obwohl SAG top zu meinem Gewicht passt,
> arbeitet sie mir nicht feinfühlig genug.
> Das, was ich dann doch noch schlimmer empfand war, dass sie das Bike sehr sehr kopflastig macht und man beim Sprung sehr viel mehr arbeiten muss, dass man nicht ständig
> auf dem Vorderrad landet.



Das geht mir mit meiner MZ 66 im Torque genauso. So sehr ich die wegen ihrer Steifigkeit und ihres Ansprechverhaltens schätze, so ätzend finde ich das Gewicht. Meine Wunschgabel wäre allerdings ne Durolux. Fox kommt mir nicht ans Rad, die Lyrik ist nur durch Umbau auf 180mm zu bekommen und BOS ist mir zu teuer.

Btw: Klasse Fanes! Ist neben dem Helius AM mein nächstes Wunschbike.


----------



## arise (17. Mai 2013)

55 ti einbauen..auf 18 cm traveln...! wiegt bei mir mit 18,5 cm schaft und richtiger ölfüllung 2360 gr !


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. Mai 2013)

Die ganze Umwerfer-Misere macht mir schon zu schaffen.
Ich habe jetzt einen X.0 Umwerfer S3 36Z.
Mein kleines KB ist ein 22er, das gr. KB ein 36er.
Müsste also funzen.
Tuts aber nicht, es sei denn, ich lasse den Bash weg.
Das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein?


----------



## Splash (20. Mai 2013)

Genau die Kombi hab ich seit ca. 3 Wochen auf meiner Fanes und das funzt wunderbar, Kurbel ist dabei eine XTR 970 bestückt mit 22 - 36 - Bash


----------



## Kharne (20. Mai 2013)

Extralange KB-Schrauben + Unterlegscheiben zwischen großem KB und Bash?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (20. Mai 2013)

Bei mir normale KB-Schrauben und ohne Unterlegscheiben ...


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2013)

Bei X0 musst Du die Löcher des Umwerfers etwas zu Langlöchern aufdremeln, sonst geht der nicht über den Bash (falls das Dein Problem is)


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. Mai 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Bei X0 musst Du die Löcher des Umwerfers etwas zu Langlöchern aufdremeln, sonst geht der nicht über den Bash (falls das Dein Problem is)



Danke Hasi, das ist mein Problem, der Umwerfer würde gegen den Bash knallen.
Unterlagscheiben hatte ich noch nie benutzt, ging doch an anderen Bikes auch so.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Mai 2013)

Na dann fröhliches Dremeln oder feilen...0,5-1 mm sollte reichen....eben soviel, dass noch genug "Fleisch" stehen bleibt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. Mai 2013)

Da fällt mir ein, daß der X.0 Umwerfer 2 verschiedene Schrauben als Befestigung nutzt. Rechts eine normale Linsenkopfschraube und links eine Senkkopfschraube.
Die Senkung muß ich dann wohl mit einer Scheibe abdecken, damit diese Bohrung höhenverstellbar wird.
Der äussere Käfig hat beim Kurbeln übrigens am 36er KB gestriffen, an 1-2 Stellen.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2013)

Hast Du Unterlegscheiben verbaut? Ich habe bei meinem X9-Umwerfer nur die Langlöcher drin, aber keine Scheiben drunter. Da ich denke, dass die Truvativ-Kurbeln alle ähnlich aufgebaut sind und ich keine Probleme mit meiner AKA2.1 habe (24-36-Bash), sollte das bei Dir auch klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe unter der vorderen (rechten) Aufnahme eine kleine Scheibe drunter, damit der Umwerfer parallel zum Kettenblatt steht.
Ich finde den Käfig auch schmaler im Vergleich zum vorher verwendeten XTR Umwerfer.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2013)

Dadurch veränderst Du natürlich die Kurve, in der der Umwerfer ausschwingt. Er ist quasi früher außen statt oben.....verstehst Du, was ich meine?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. Juni 2013)

Sooo, das Umwerfer Thema ist nun auch gegessen. Aber was ein Drama!

Ich fahre nun einen X.0 fÃ¼r 36/22 ZÃ¤hne. Mit Bash war das ganze Ã¼berhaupt nicht geeignet oder ich hÃ¤tte den Bash extrem weit nach rechts spacern mÃ¼ssen.
Da ich aber eh nur leichte Bashs hier habe, einer 36g der andere 55g, die eh nichts taugen wÃ¼rden, wenn echter Felskontakt zu Stande kommen wÃ¼rde, beschloss ich die Teile einfach wegzulassen.
Ich bin zwischenzeitlich noch extrem gÃ¼nstig an eine M970er XTR Kurbel in neu gekommen, die ersetzt die zuvor verbaute Race Face Sixc Carbon Kurbel.
Die XTR 970er war und ist eh meine Traumkurbel, welche ich eigentlich vor hatte zu verbauen, leider sind sie extrem teuer geworden, kosten sogar mehr, als das neue 980er Modell.
Folie habe ich passgenau fÃ¼r den silbernen polierten Teil der Kurbel zugeschnitten (3M Folie 0,3mm stark).
Als die Kurbel dann drin war mit 36er Blatt und ich den Umwerfer betÃ¤tigte, lieÃ der sich gar nicht Ã¼bers 36 Blatt schalten, der hing viel zu tief!!!
Da ich nun keinen Bock hatte mir den 39er zu kaufen und der 36er ja nun auch Gebrauchsspuren hatte, beschloss ich den Ã¤uÃeren KÃ¤fig am Radius einfach mit einer Flex und FÃ¤cherscheibe zu erweitern/vergrÃ¶Ãern. Musste 2mm wegschleifen. Die 2 LÃ¶cher, die den Umwerfer per S3 am Rahmen fixieren hatte ich schon so weit wie mÃ¶glich aufgefeilt.
Nachdem die Aktion erledigt war, schaltet der Umwerfer wie gewÃ¼nscht!
Wiegen tut er ja extrem wenig, ca. 110g ohne Befestigungsschrauben.

Die LEV habe ich auch gewichtsreduziert.
Obere Klemmplatte, die 2 Kugelkopfschrauben und die 2 Kugelkopfmuttern raus.
DafÃ¼r kamen dann 2 runde POP Yokes in M6 und 2 M6 Titanschrauben mit konvexen Unterlegscheiben, die die Kugelkopfschrauben imitieren.
Habe mal probehalber einen Alligator Mini I Link Schaltzug montiert.
Dieser ist um einiges leichter als der orginale und funktioniert auch tiptop. Leider habe ich nicht genug schwarze AluhÃ¼lsen und musste so mit schwarz-silber arbeiten, was mir nicht so ganz gefÃ¤llt.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich den Zug nochmal gegen einen Niro Glide Turbo plus (Fasi) tauschen.

Einen anderen Sattel fahre ich auch seit kurzem, bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm, mein Hintern erst recht!
Es ist ein Saevid S2 Vollcarbon mit 80g.

Den Reverse Carbonlenker hatte ich mir leider bei nem ganz leichten Ãberschlag versaut. Der Lenker knallte wohl auf einem unter Laub versteckten Stein und bekam eine Macke in der obersten Carbonlage.
Diese befand sich zwischen Vorbau-Lenkerklemmung und rechtem Schalthebel.
Nun ist ein Race Face Sixc Carbon Lenker verbaut mit 220g. Optisch nicht so der Knaller. Die Decals schleif ich vielleicht auch wieder runter.
Er war halt neu und sehr gÃ¼nstig (unter 70â¬).
Am liebsten hÃ¤tte ich ja den Sixpack Millenium 785 probiert, der ist mir aber mit 140â¬ momentan zu teuer.

Beim Vorbau habe ich auch nochmal abspecken kÃ¶nnen und habe mir einen Syntace F109 in 60mm verbaut. Der wiegt mit meinen schwarzen Titanschrauben 94g.

Abdeckkappe und Schraube kommen nun von Extralite und sind wirklich pervers leicht. Schraube und Kappe zusammen 2,8g und aus Alu! 

Griffe sind auch andere geworden und sind bis jetzt fÃ¼r mich die bequemsten und dicksten, die ich bis jetzt hatte. Allerdings bei extrem
niedrigem Gewicht. 12g komplett mit LenkerendstÃ¶pseln.

Sattelklemme wollte ich dann doch noch was mit Schnellspannhebel. Dies fÃ¼hrte dann zur Carbon Ti QR Evo mit 22g, hammergeiles Teil!

Das Bike wiegt jetzt um die 12,7 kg an der HÃ¤ngewaage. Laut Liste ist es etwas schwerer.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, es ist ein Wahnsinns-Allrounder. Man kann so viele Sachen mit dem Teil machen. Man kann mit anderen auf Tour gehen, die ganz andere oder leichtere Bikes haben. Beim Klettern am Hang oder Berg, fahren die einem durch die super geniale Geo einfach nicht davon.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. Juni 2013)

Aktuelle Liste:


----------



## ollo (23. Juni 2013)

sieht klasse aus 
und wenn Dich das silber an der Kurbel stört, schreibst Du Madline hier im Forum mal an der Eloxiert sie Dir auch schwarz 





an die Kurbel passt doch noch ein schöner Race Face Bash ran, als Ersatz für das dritte Blatt 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=0CDgQrQMwBg&gbv=1&sei=BhHHUZyCEsnotQa2wYHoAQ


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. Juni 2013)

Hi Ollo,

das silber stört mich nicht, es lockert ja auch ein wenig auf.

Beim Bash ists so, wenn ich den montiere an der Stelle des 3. KB´s,
dann drückt der Umwerfer gegen den Bash.
Der XTR Umwerfer den ich ganz am Anfang montiert hatte, war höher und der schwenkte über den Bash.


----------



## -N0bodY- (23. Juni 2013)

Nichts für Ungut.... aber ich hätte den Aufbau so wie er da steht eher mit nem Fanes AM Rahmen durchgezogen. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das der ganze Leichtbau auf Dauer einem Standesgemäßen Enduro Einsatz standhält.

Trotzdem ein toller Aufbau.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Juni 2013)

Cool und schön leicht. Gefällt mir bis auf die Griffe echt gut. Frage mich gerade warum meines in M 1,3kg mehr wiegt


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. Juni 2013)

Der Allmountain Rahmen ist auch nicht leichter.
Extreme Sachen mache ich eigentlich eh nicht. 
Bin eher der Tourenfahrer.

Danke für deinen Daumen @ -N0bodY- & LockeTirol


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> 
> das silber stört mich nicht, es lockert ja auch ein wenig auf.
> 
> ...



Die Lösung bei X0-Umwerfern: Shimano Umwerfer nehmen oder die Löcher etwas aufdremeln, damit man den Umwerfer nach etwas oben schieben kann. Ein paar Zehntel genügen meist schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. Juni 2013)

Der X.0 funzt jetzt prima, noch dazu ist er 15g leichter als mein XTR Umwerfer.
Das Problem beim XTR ist wiederum, daß sich da die Zugschraube, zur Klemmung des Bowdenzugs extrem schlecht anziehen lässt, weil alles so verbaut ist!


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2013)

Nun ja, ohne Bash oder Taco würde ich aber keine 2-fach Kurbel mehr fahren wollen. Abgebrochene Zähne erhöhen zwar den Leichtbaueffekt, aber ob das sonst förderlich ist.... Feile oder dremel die Löcher des X0 einfach auf. Wirst sehen, dass der dann mit Bash funzt.

Was mir gerade auffällt: Weshalb hast Du denn den Lenker getauscht?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. Juni 2013)

Hi Hasi,

warum ich den getauscht hab, steht eigentlich in dem längeren Text gestern von mir


----------



## zec (26. Juni 2013)

Hätte noch eine Idee, um ein paar Gramm einzusparen: Befestige die Bionicon KeFü nur an der Leitung, wie man es bei ollos Foto sehen kann - hält zumindest bei mir bisher ganz famos. 
Übrigens scheinst du eine sehr leichte Bionicon bekommen zu haben: Meine habe ich mit 23g gewogen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Oktober 2013)

Nach einer schönen Saison, gibt's ein paar neue Teile für die nächste Runde. 
Leider hab ich nur ein Bild aus der Wohnung, draußen regnets in Strömen. 





Neu ist der E thirteen trs+ LRS. Dieser ist momentan mit Eclipse Schläuchen und Onza Ibex DH 2.4 120tpi verheiratet. 
Superstar Pedale Mag Ultra Light mit Ti Achsen und nen neuen Reverse RCC 750 Lenker in Diffused Carbon. 
Eventuell kommt noch ne andere Bremse dran, die T1 will mir nicht richtig gefallen.
Da ist gewichtstechnisch auch noch Potential vorhanden. 
Jetzt liegts bei knapp über 12,5kg.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Oktober 2013)

*12*.5kg? Krass. Kannst du mal im Bilderkommentar eine Partliste rein packen?

Ich bin 2kg schwerer bei meinem und bei hauptsächlich 1/2 kg im Laufradsatz, aber sonst? Ich hab nicht mal ne LEV dran.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Oktober 2013)

Das ist in diesem Thread doch alles haarklein beschrieben worden.....einfach mal zurück blättern.

   @Stephan: Was hast Du denn für den LRS hingelegt? Im Netz finde ich Preise zw. 900 und 1000 Euronen. Das ist für einen Alu-LRS schon echt heftig. Dafür habe ich ein komplettes Dartmoor Hornet aufgebaut. Aber lecker aussehen tut er, stabil scheint er zu sein und super leicht ist er obendrein.....


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2013)

manchmal spielt Geld einfach keine Rolle und es ist schei$ egal ob man für den Preis eines Laufradsatzes eine Woche Malle macht, sich 4-5 Räder von real kauft  .... oder halt sich den LR Satz kauft bei dem man das sabbern anfängt ..... und so einfach ist der auch nicht Alu / Carbon / feine Rasterung der Sperrklinken /  alle Achsstandards möglich und Kits sind mit dabei usw.

Wenn es danach geht haben wir sowie so alle zu viel bezahlt für ein FAHRRAD


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Nach einer schönen Saison, gibt's ein paar neue Teile für die nächste Runde.
> Leider hab ich nur ein Bild aus der Wohnung, draußen regnets in Strömen.
> 
> 
> ...




Bildschön und ein sehr geiles Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Fanes Freunde, 

über Geld spricht man ja immer ungerne. 
Der LRS ist von RCZ Bike. Der war vor ein paar Wochen im Angebot, 40 Prozent reduziert, dann ließen sich noch 12 Prozent abziehen, da die auf die gesamte Website galten. Desweiteren konnte ich noch angesammelte Loyality Punkte abziehen. Schlussendlich hat mich der LRS 515,- gekostet. Auf den war ich letztes Jahr schon scharf, aber 900 wollte ich auch niemals ausgeben. Man liest ja nur gutes über ihn, selbst Bikeparkeinsätze soll er mitmachen. Scheint wirklich exzellent aufgebaut zu sein. 
Die Jungs von E thirteen scheinen wirklich in allen Bereichen einen guten Job zu machen.


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Fanes Freunde,
> 
> Ã¼ber Geld spricht man ja immer ungerne.
> Der LRS ist von RCZ Bike. Der war vor ein paar Wochen im Angebot, 40 Prozent reduziert, dann lieÃen sich noch 12 Prozent abziehen, da die auf die gesamte Website galten. Desweiteren konnte ich noch angesammelte Loyality Punkte abziehen. Schlussendlich hat mich der LRS 515,-â¬ gekostet. Auf den war ich letztes Jahr schon scharf, aber 900â¬ wollte ich auch niemals ausgeben. Man liest ja nur gutes Ã¼ber ihn, selbst BikeparkeinsÃ¤tze soll er mitmachen. Scheint wirklich exzellent aufgebaut zu sein.
> Die Jungs von E thirteen scheinen wirklich in allen Bereichen einen guten Job zu machen.




bis auf mein Tretlager.... das darf ich alle 500km auf der Antriebsseite nachziehen (liegt vielleicht auch daran das da noch thehive drauf steht) aber wie gut das das der einzige Grund ist warum das Grautier knarzt 

Der preis ist wirklich der Hammer 



steht da auf der Fensterbank KÃ¶ztrizer ? ...... da fÃ¤llt mir ein ich sollte auch mal wieder FlÃ¼ssigkeit zu mir nehmen


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Oktober 2013)

@ollo

auf was du alles achtest   das Bierchen mag ich und wurde nach dem Montieren der neuen Teile vernichtet.

Ich habe eben noch die c-guide weiter nach vorne gesetzt, sprich die Plastikklammer weg, die den Schaltzug fixiert und dort die Hülse mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt. Dann noch 2 weitere Strapse um die Strebe. Sieht so auch nen Tick besser aus und  funzt nun sicher auch noch besser.

Mit anderer Bremse fallen nochmal mindestens 100g weg. Dauert aber noch ein wenig.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Oktober 2013)

@octavia:
Ich schau mich gerade nach nem 650b LRS für mein 301 um und der TRS könnte mir ganz gut gefallen. War demletzt mit nem Kumpel in WiBE und der hatte die DH Variante drauf und der hat so herrlich geknattert. Jetzt frage ich mich ob der Enduro/AM Variante einen ähnlichen Sound hat? Nebenbei entsprechen eben auch die Spezifikationen genau dem was ich suche und finde die Idee von hoher Nabenflansch aber leichtem Körper sehr sinnvoll. Leicht und steif soll's ja immer sein, wa?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Oktober 2013)

Und was den Preis angeht: bei CRZ ist der mittlerweile bei -50% angekommen, also 577â¬. Dummerweise nur 26 und 29". Das gÃ¼nstigste was ich gefunden hab ist bei wiggle, wenn ich Pfund als WÃ¤hrung angebe (guter Wechselkurs). Da komme ich fÃ¼r 650b auf 690â¬ 
Hat sonst noch jemand Ideen oder VorschlÃ¤ge? Auf den deutschen Seiten legt man noch locker nen Tausender hin


----------



## juju752 (17. Oktober 2013)

was ist crz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Oktober 2013)

Dasselbe hatte ich mich auch gefragt, bin von einem Online-Shop ausgegangen. Hab es gegoogelt und es ist ein Online-Shop. Bei dem es den lrs für lau gibt


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Freilauf des Laufradsatzes knattert wunderbar laut. Eine Klingel, die nur unnötiges Gewicht mit sich bringt, kann man sich einsparen.


----------



## raenii (28. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich meine Alu-Sitzstrebe an meiner normalen Fanes Enduro gegen die "Carbon-All-Mountain-Sitzstrebe" (die ohne Radstandverstellung) tausche, habe ich dann die kürzeste Radstandsstellung oder die längste oder irgendwas dazwischen?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (28. Oktober 2013)

Genau die Mitte.


----------



## raenii (28. Oktober 2013)

Grazie!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (22. November 2013)

Hi zusammen,

nun sind weitere 100g gefallen.
Verbaue nun eine komplett schwarze Formula R1 Racing.
Diese reicht meinen Ansprüchen an Bremsleistung vollkommen aus, ist ja auch für Allmountain und Enduro einsetzbar.

Im Frühjahr kommt wohl die Carbonwippe vom Tofane raus. Sie spart im Gegensatz zur Endurowippe wohl ziemlich genau 100g, schrieb mir jedenfalls Jürgen von Alutech.


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2013)

Und das beste an den Bremsen ist, dass sie mit jeder Nutzung weiter an Gewicht verlieren 

Wenn das so weiter geht, schaffst Du ja doch vielleicht noch die magische 12kg-Marke. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## KATZenfreund (22. November 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Der Freilauf des Laufradsatzes knattert wunderbar laut. Eine Klingel, die nur unnötiges Gewicht mit sich bringt, kann man sich einsparen.



Na ja, kommt auf die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit an...je näher Du der Schallgeschwindigkeit bist, desto kürzer der Weg bis zum Aufprall auf den oder die Fußgänger, Scherzmodus aus. ;-)


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (22. November 2013)

Wenn der Rahmen aus Carbon wäre, wärs kein Problem, die 12kg zu knacken. 
So ist jetzt sicher Ende Gelände. 
Einen leichteren Dämpfer, welcher schlechter performt möchte ich nicht und bei den Laufrädern ist auch nichts mehr machbar. 
Auf 1x 10 oder 1x 11 mag ich auch nicht umbauen. Beschneidet die Bandbreite an Übersetzungen für mich zu sehr. Da fehlt dann entweder oben oder unten immer irgend ein Gang. 
Oder hat von Euch noch jemand ne Idee.


----------



## KATZenfreund (22. November 2013)

Bremsbeläge auf Alu-Trägern.
Ritchey-True-Grips in der Foam-Ausführung.
Lenkerstopfen aus Kork: nur kurze Stücke nehmen. Superleicht.
3kg abnehmen.

:g:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2013)

Ich denke, 1x11 ist keine üble Sache. Schon mal probiert? Ansonsten Carbon-Laufräder....aber sicher alles keine riesigen Sprünge mehr.

Wie ist der neue Fox Float X (365 g) oder der BOS Kirk (340 g), beide inkl. Piggyback.

Ach ja, Reifen abfahren würde noch ein paar Gramm bringen


----------



## KATZenfreund (23. November 2013)

...und Haareschneiden, Bart ab, Nägel kurz feilen, Hosenbeine kürzen, naggich fahren, Speichen beschleifen, Decals alle abpulen, NOCH leichtere Schrauben nehmen...ohne Griffe fahren, ... , Samstagsmorgende haben was lusitges...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. November 2013)

Habt wohl ein paar Clowns gefrühstückt, he?


----------



## KATZenfreund (23. November 2013)

Mehrere. Einen blauen und einen bunten. Und zwar einen Mützenclown!


----------



## Ganiscol (23. November 2013)

Pack deinen schicken Schlitten doch mal mit Angaben in die Enduro/AM Gallerie - da war vor einiger Zeit mal die Meinung aufgetaucht, die Fanes wären alle vieeeel zu schwer und überhaupt...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. November 2013)

Werde ich mal machen.

Ne richtig leichte Kurbel wäre wohl das einzigste, wo noch was zu holen wäre.


----------



## ollo (23. November 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Pack deinen schicken Schlitten doch mal mit Angaben in die Enduro/AM Gallerie - da war vor einiger Zeit mal die Meinung aufgetaucht, die Fanes wären alle vieeeel zu schwer und überhaupt...




überhaupt ist Sie sowieso und zu schwer auch  .... macht aber beim Rad nichts ....... wenn man damit fährt und es nicht mit sich rumschleppt ist ja ein FAHRrad und kein Tragrad


----------



## Ganiscol (23. November 2013)

Sag ich doch auch immer, aber die glauben das nicht mehr!


----------



## Piefke (23. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich denke, 1x11 ist keine üble Sache. Schon mal probiert? Ansonsten Carbon-Laufräder...


Hat beides nichts an einem ENDURO verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hat beides nichts an einem ENDURO verloren.



Ach ja? Das wird einige Bike-Kollegen in meinem Umfeld überraschen. 

Aber die Welt ist auch komisch....jetzt halten sogar Carbon-Rahmen und Luftgabeln Einzug in den Downhill Bereich, und das sogar im WC. Bald tragen die sicher wieder Lycra


----------



## Piefke (23. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> .jetzt halten sogar Carbon-Rahmen und Luftgabeln Einzug in den Downhill Bereich, und das sogar im WC.


Im WC müssen Rahmen und Gabeln auch nur ein Rennen halten und da wird gefahren, was gesponsort wird.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. November 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hat beides nichts an einem ENDURO verloren.



selbst schon 1x11 gefahren? Finde es GERADE für Enduro genau passend.


----------



## Piefke (24. November 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> selbst schon 1x11 gefahren? Finde es GERADE für Enduro genau passend.


Entweder fehlt mir Kondition oder ich verstehe unter Enduro was Anderes, aber ich kann auf das kleine KB nicht verzichten.


----------



## KATZenfreund (24. November 2013)

Jungs, die Ruhe! ,,,bald sind die ersten mimt Singlespeeder und Starrnabe da unterwegs...


----------



## Ganiscol (24. November 2013)

Das entscheidende ist Übersetzungsbandbreite und nicht die "Bike Kategorie" oder die Anzahl Kettenblätter. Passt vielleicht bei 1x11 oder 1x10 mit 42er Ritzel nicht für jeden, aber das weiss man erst genau wenn mans versucht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2013)

Auch wenn es nicht mein Thread ist....keine 1x11 Diskussion bitte.

Ich will aber nochmal auf die Dämpfer aufmerksam machen (Float X & Kirk). Macht fast 200g weniger.


----------



## akastylez (24. November 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hat beides nichts an einem ENDURO verloren.



 sehe ich auch so!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. November 2013)

Der BOS Kirk mit Ausgleichbehälter ist aber sicher nicht so potent wie ein  Vivid Air, sondern eher mit einem Monarch+ vergleichbar, oder. 
Der nächst größere BOS Dämpfer wiegt ja gleich viel wie der Vivid. Mir fällt der Name  grad nicht ein.


----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2013)

Weiß nicht. Der Vip'r wird ja schon als Enduro-Dämpfer "gehandelt". Der Kirk ist eine Nummer größer...am Ende zählt nur der Versuch


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. November 2013)

Ich werde ihn mir mal anschauen. Sparen würde er tatsächlich mindestens 200g.
Eine Clavicula M3 Kurbel spart 100g.


----------



## KATZenfreund (25. November 2013)

Schläuche gegen Milch tauschen, oder Latexschläuche verwenden...


----------



## ollo (25. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Der Vip'r wird ja schon als Enduro-Dämpfer "gehandelt". Der Kirk ist eine Nummer größer...am Ende zählt nur der Versuch




der Vip wird mittlerweile von BOS "nur noch" als AM Dämpfer "Angeboten" und der Kirk als Enduro   ...... der Kirk wird wohl aufgrund des Ausgleichsbehälters Wärmebeständiger sein, wobei der Vip damit auch keine Probleme hat

@ octaviadriver
der dem Vivid nahe kommende und nächst größere ist der Void und dann der Stoy sowie Stoy rare


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2013)

Naja, der VOID wiegt aber auch nicht weniger, als der Vivid. Der KIKR wird dem Vivid in Sachen Plüsch auch nicht nahe kommen. Wenn man dem Werbevideo glauben darf, ist der KIRK potent, aber eben auch progressiv stramm, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss.

Was lernen wir daraus? Der KIRK wird dem VIVID wahrscheinlich kaum das Wasser reichen können und die Franzosen kochen auch nur mit selbigem. Allerdings ist er vielleicht besser als der Monarch+ und damit wert, für -200g ans Bike zu kommen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. November 2013)

Den Void gibt's aber glaub ich gar nicht in unserem Maß von 216x63 mm.


----------



## ollo (26. November 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Den Void gibt's aber glaub ich gar nicht in unserem Maß von 216x63 mm.



doch doch 

schaust Du hier 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bos-void-air-daempfer-2013-2012.html

und hier in der Boutique, ja ha nicht einfach ein schnöder Shop nee kaufen so wie Mutti ihre Handtasche  kauft,  in der Boutique   .... da mußt Du nur "Entraxe" anklicken 

http://boutique.bosmtb.com/must/void.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (26. November 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Naja, der VOID wiegt aber auch nicht weniger, als der Vivid. Der KIKR wird dem Vivid in Sachen Plüsch auch nicht nahe kommen. Wenn man dem Werbevideo glauben darf, ist der KIRK potent, aber eben auch progressiv stramm, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss.
> 
> Was lernen wir daraus? Der KIRK wird dem VIVID wahrscheinlich kaum das Wasser reichen können und die Franzosen kochen auch nur mit selbigem. Allerdings ist er vielleicht besser als der Monarch+ und damit wert, für -200g ans Bike zu kommen.



dann kannst Du dir auch gleich den Vip anbauen, der geht besser wie der Monarch+ auch ohne extra Ölkännchen


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. November 2013)

hätte noch einen vip'r im Angebot....


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. November 2013)

Nee, danke. Wenn dann Kirk MJ'14.
Hab mit Sportsnut mal Kontakt aufgenommen. 
Mal schauen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (3. Dezember 2013)

Käptn Kirk ist an Bord der Alutech Fanes Enduro SL gegangen!


----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2013)

Das ging fix....aber auch Scotty hat es ja immer schneller geschafft....dann berichte mal!

Das Gewicht würde dann also ohne Buchsen angegeben


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (3. Dezember 2013)

410g sind inkl. Buchsen und Nadellager. 

Erfahrungsbericht dauert sicher noch bis nächste Woche.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Dezember 2013)

Heute Morgen mal eingebaut. Kurze Runde gefahren. Macht nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Dezember 2013)

Zumindest optisch passt er 1A....und was hat es bzgl. Diät gebracht?

Zur Performance:

Fluffig oder eher stramm?
Endprogression?
Kennlinie (gefühlt)?
Wie ist er bei schnellen Schlägen?


----------



## akastylez (5. Dezember 2013)

Nice! Gesamtgewicht würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Dezember 2013)

Gewicht steht doch unter meinem Avatar. 
Ich mache aber noch ne genauere Auflistung.


----------



## bonzoo (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin! Hat Dir SN den BOS eigentlich in irgendeiner Form angepasst? Gibt es BOS Tuner? Freue mich auch auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## ollo (6. Dezember 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Moin! Hat Dir SN den BOS eigentlich in irgendeiner Form angepasst? Gibt es BOS Tuner? Freue mich auch auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht.



SN passt jeden Dämpfer individuell nach vorgaben von BOS an den jeweiligen Rahmen / Hersteller an. Bei SN muß bei der Bestellung auch Hersteller und Modell angegeben werden


----------



## bonzoo (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke @ollo

Ich habe bei BOS eine eine Liste mit Bikes von verschiedenen Herstellern gesehen. Weisst du, wie man mit "Exoten" umgeht? Z.B.Pyga?

Sorry fürs OT...


----------



## hasardeur (6. Dezember 2013)

BOS interessiert die Kinematik des Hinterbaus (Kennlinie), um die Dämpfung und wohl auch Progression abzustimmen. Wenn Du dazu Daten brauchst, kann ich Carsten oder Malte von Eaven Cycles ansprechen. Welches Pyga hast Du denn? OneTwenty oder OneTen?


----------



## bonzoo (6. Dezember 2013)

@hasardeuer 

Noch gar keins  Interessiere mich aber für das Pascoe, welches aber noch nicht erhältlich ist. Danke für den Tipp... Denke auch, dass BOS die Kennlinie vom Hinterbau braucht.

PS: Nochmals Sorry, wenn ich hier vom eigentlich Topic abweiche! Rest geht per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. Januar 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Gewicht steht doch unter meinem Avatar.
> Ich mache aber noch ne genauere Auflistung.



und,schieß los!! 
was kann der Dämpfer.bitte ein genauer Bericht und Vergleich! du bist bisher die einzige Quelle ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (8. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## akastylez (16. Januar 2014)

Tach Post....biste mit dem Ibex zufrieden? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere fährst Du den 120er? Haste den auch mal Tubeless probiert?

Grüße
Basti


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Januar 2014)

Die IBEXe, egal ob 60 oder 120 tpi halten nicht tubeless auf einer Flow EX. 
Den anderen, jetzt montierten LRS, e*thirteen TRS+, habe ich noch nicht tubeless gefahren. Da sind momentan Eclipse DH Schläuche mit 70g drin. 
Soll aber problemlos gehen.


----------



## akastylez (16. Januar 2014)

OK....fliegen runter oder was?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Januar 2014)

Ja, entweder zuhause im Stand oder beim Fahren. 
Wie gesagt bei der ZTR Flow EX.


----------



## akastylez (16. Januar 2014)

Ja,

die fahre ich ja...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Januar 2014)

Schwalbe Reifen halten auf jeden Fall. 
Wie wärs mit der Magic Mary in der leichten 800g Version? 
Werde ich auch mal testen.


----------



## akastylez (16. Januar 2014)

Die  Qual der Wahl  schaue ich mir mal an  soll aber noch fahrbar sein.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. September 2014)

Fahrwerksupdate: Manitou Mattoc Pro + Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline

Mal kurz und knapp:
Alutech Fanes Enduro SL 3.0
Manitou Mattoc Pro 26" 170mm
Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline
Formula R1 Racing 203/180
XTR 2-fach Antrieb 36/22 u. 11-36
XTR 970er Kurbel mit DA Innenlager
Kind Shock Lev
E*thirteen 26" TRS+ Laufradsatz
Eclipse DH Schläuche
Schwalbe Magic Mary
Syntace f109 60mm
Reverse Components RCC 750
Bionicon C guide
Saevid S2 Vollcarbon Sattel
viele Titan und Alu Schrauben
ca. 12 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. September 2014)

GEIL!


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2014)

Warum hast Du die Deville gegen die Mattoc getauscht?

Wie ist der CCDBA Inline gegenüber Vivid Air?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. September 2014)

Weil die BOS so wertstabil ist, die Garantie war jetzt rum, hab sie zum Preis der Mattoc verkauft. Die Mattoc steht meiner BOS in nichts nach. Und 200g leichter ist sie auch noch. 
Der BOS Kirk musste gehen, weil er im Fanes und meinem Gewicht nicht richtig funktioniert hat. Hatte dann den Vivid wieder drin. 
Seit gestern den Inline, bin bis jetzt nur kurz gefahren, ist aber schon mal gut. Da er die gleichen Maße wie der Vivid hat, hab ich ihn mit Huber Buchsen ausgestattet. 
Versuche noch an die Carbon-Wippe der Tofane zu kommen. Die Federwegsverstellung nutze ich eh nicht. So komme ich noch mal 100g runter. Mal sehen, ob der Jü mir eine abzweigen kann.


----------



## Bonvivant (21. September 2014)

Die Wippen waren mal im Shop gelistet und haben 126g Ersparnis versprochen. Gemessen am Ratt eines Freundes waren es knapp über 100g.

Wären nicht ein paar Onza Ibex DH/FR eine Alternative? Beide gibt's für insgesamt 1400g. Dürften 300g weniger sein - oder?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. September 2014)

Die 120 tpi Onza 2.4 hab ich selber. Sind 100g leichter als die Mary. Aber 700g pro Stück haben meine leider nicht. Das war Wunschdenken. Wollte die Magic Mary halt mal testen, haben beide etwas über 800g.Grip ist super. Werde sie aber versuchen einzuschicken (Schwalbe). Bekommen Stollenausrisse.


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2014)

Stollenausrisse haben bei mir alle Schwalbe-Reifen. Ist wohl leider typisch. Außerdem typisch ist leider, das die Teile nicht ganz rund laufen, zumindest je stabiler die Karkasse wird. Habe ich bei Rock Razor SG TSC und Muddy Marry FR. Schade, sind sonst schöne Reifen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. September 2014)

Ja gut, aber man kann sie wohl problemlos zu Schwalbe schicken und sie werden getauscht. Normal ist es nicht, lt. Schwalbe soll es nicht vorkommen.


----------



## hasardeur (21. September 2014)

Das mache ich dann auch mal. Einfach hin schicken? Ohne Rechnung? Habe nämlich keine mehr.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. September 2014)

https://www.schwalbe.com/de/kundenservice

Einfach das Formular im Kundenservice ausfüllen, kannst auch ein Bild hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (21. September 2014)

Sag einmal - die ca. 12kg weißt du aber sicher auch noch genauer  .


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. September 2014)

Ne Liste muss ich erst wieder machen, bzw. aktualisieren. 
Kommt aber die Tage. 
Werde die Magic Marys einschicken.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. September 2014)

Das Gewicht mit den Onza Ibex DH 2.4 120tpi liegt bei 12,03kg.

Die Carbon-Wippe ist wohl derzeit nicht verfügbar. Erst im Spätherbst soll ich wieder nachfragen. 

Werde mir noch ein Extralite OctaOne mit 36 Z. gönnen. Das ist ein narrow/wide KB. Es ist an sich schon leichter als das TA, desweiteren kann man die Muttern  der KB-Schrauben weglassen. 
Eine leichtere Achse kommt dann eventuell hinten noch rein.
11-36 XX Kassette für hinten ist im Zulauf, bringt auch fast 70g Ersparnis.


----------



## hasardeur (30. September 2014)

36 x 11-36? Du fährst doch aktuell 2x10 - oder? Verträgt sich das mit Narrow-Wide? Oder steigst Du auf 1x10 um? Dann finde ich diese Übersetzung übermenschlich hart.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. September 2014)

Ich bleibe bei 2x10. Das Kettenblatt hat zwar keine Steighilfen, lässt sich aber trotzdem schalten. Habs mal ausprobiert, als ich meiner Freundin ihr Bike aufgebaut hab. Da hatte ich es mal kurz bei mir drin, zum Testen. 
Sie hat ein Trekkingdamenrad  mit 1x11. Eigenkreation.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. Oktober 2014)

So, die 12 kg Marke ist gefallen. 
Habe eine 11-36 10-fach XX Kassette erworben, welche 65g leichter als die 11-36 XTR ist. 
Einen anderen 60mm Vorbau habe ich auch montiert. Er wiegt 78g mit Titanschrauben. Der Syntace F109 in 60mm wog 94g.

In Summe 81g gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Krass was immernoch so geht...Was ist das für ein Vorbau? Ist ja extrem leicht.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2014)

Sag mal bitte was zum Ibex DH mit 120 TPI-Karkasse. Taugt die noch was? Den Ibex fahre ich eh nur auf dem VR, aber die 60 TPI-Version is auch nicht gerade super stabil.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. Oktober 2014)

@hasardeur
Ich bin die 60er mal vor über nem Jahr gefahren, als die 120er nicht lieferbar waren. Hast du mir die nicht abgekauft??
Merke da keinen großen Unterschied. Fahren sich unauffällig.
Der Gewichtsunterschied ist aber auch marginal. Meine 120er wiegen 710g und 760g. Die 60er IBEXe lagen beide glaube ich auch unter 800g.

Der Vorbau ist ein Kalloy UNO, hier die Beschreibung von eBay. Er wird recht schnell aus Asien versendet habe hintereinander schon 3 Stück bestellt. Besitzt eine innovative Lenkerklemmung. Die Klauen sind an einer Stelle formschlüssig und werden, wenn der Lenker montiert ist, fest angezogen. Klauen und Vorbaukörper berühren sich. Diese Zone ist halbkreisförmig ausgeführt. Dann wird der Lenker endgültig angezogen, dort haben die Klauen den Abstand zum Vorbaukörper, der sonst auch herrscht.

Der Witz ist, daß der Vorbau keine 25€ kostet, Titanschrauben muß man sich selbst besorgen. Bekommt man ja aber auch für nen schmalen Taler. 
10g kann man von den genannten meist abziehen, wenn man 6 Titanschrauben benutzt!

Artikelzustand: Neu

Hersteller: Kalloy

Modell: Ahead Vorbau "Uno"

Material: 7050 Alu 3D, geschmiedet

Aufnahme: 28,6 mm (1 1/8“)

Winkel:+- 7°

Verarbeitung: schwarz

Klemmung: 31,8 mm

Länge:

60 mm ,  86g± 5g

70 mm ,  94g± 5g

80 mm,  99g± 5g

90 mm,  103g± 5g

100 mm, 102g± 5g

110 mm, 114g± 5g

120 mm, 120g± 5g

130 mm, 128g± 5g


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Oktober 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Fahrwerksupdate: Manitou Mattoc Pro + Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline
> ...
> Schwalbe Magic Mary
> ...ca. 12 kg


Sehr anständiges Gewicht, und das sogar mit echten Reifen!


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2014)

Nette Vorbaugewichte aber leider keine 50mm und kürzer.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> @hasardeur
> Ich bin die 60er mal vor über nem Jahr gefahren, als die 120er nicht lieferbar waren. Hast du mir die nicht abgekauft??
> Merke da keinen großen Unterschied. Fahren sich unauffällig.



Ja, habe ich und es gibt sie noch 

Mittlerweile habe ich lange Zeit den Muddy Marry gefahren. Die Freeride-Karkasse ist doch deutlich steifer, was sich bei möglichst geringem Druck schnell bemerkbar macht. Der Ibex rollt aber deutlich besser und ist jetzt wieder mein Tourenreifen am VR.


----------



## Quasarmin (17. Oktober 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Fahrwerksupdate: Manitou Mattoc Pro + Cane Creek Double Barrel Air Inline
> 
> Mal kurz und knapp:
> Alutech Fanes Enduro SL 3.0
> ...




Moin

ich sehe da in dem Enduro SL die Carbon-Sitzstrebe. Mal ne Frage, mein Sohn fährt ein Fanes 3.0 AM ebenfalls mit dieser Strebe, und v/h 150mm. Ist die Geometrie des AM und Enduro SL identisch? Frage deshalb, weil er mehr Federweg will.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2014)

Das AM hat eine andere Wippe und dadurch weniger Federweg.

Dass  er mehr Federweg *will*, leuchtet mir ein. *Braucht* er es aber auch? Das AM sollte doch auch so sehr gute Downhill-Performance bieten. 
Mit mehr Federweg geht auch das Tretlager nach oben (bei gleichem SAG). Das Handling wird dadurch nicht besser.


----------



## Quasarmin (17. Oktober 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das AM hat eine andere Wippe und dadurch weniger Federweg.
> 
> Dass  er mehr Federweg *will*, leuchtet mir ein. *Braucht* er es aber auch? Das AM sollte doch auch so sehr gute Downhill-Performance bieten.
> Mit mehr Federweg geht auch das Tretlager nach oben (bei gleichem SAG). Das Handling wird dadurch nicht besser.



Hab die AM Wippe gerade mal mit meiner EN Wippe verglichen, die unterscheiden sich von dem Abmessung aus meiner Sicht (Abstände der Schrauben) nicht. Nur das die AM Wippe ausgefräst ist.
Downhill geht mit dem AM eigentlich auch ganz gut, er ist damit beim Schulenberg FR und DH ganz gut runtergekommen, jedenfalls die ersten drei Mal...
Das AM liegt bei etwa 12,5kg, mein EN (v/h 160) bei 13,1kg (beide Fox Gabel und XO, bzw. XT)
Sein Kumpel bekommt in Kürze ein 4.0 EN mit 170mm, das wirds sei 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche, sind die Streben bei EN und AM gleich. Das AM hat jedoch einen 200er Dämpfer, das EN aber eine 216er. Mag sein, dass allein das den unterschiedlichen Federweg ausmacht. Dann könnt Ihr es ja mal testen, indem Ihr Deinen 216er Dämpfer reinhängt und den Unterschied bewertet. Die Gabel könntet Ihr auch tauschen, da sonst der Lenkwinkel steiler würde, wenn nur das Heck hoch kommt.
Ich schätze, dass sich das AM dann aber so fahren wird, wie das EN mit 160er Einstellung an der Wippe und kurzem Radstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogli.ch (17. Oktober 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte was zum Ibex DH mit 120 TPI-Karkasse. Taugt die noch was? Den Ibex fahre ich eh nur auf dem VR, aber die 60 TPI-Version is auch nicht gerade super stabil.


Ich habe bisher den IBEX mit der FRC der FRC120 sowie der DHC Karkasse gefahren.
Mit der DHC ist er deutlich stabiler.
Mit der FRC hatte ich keine Probleme, es war ein Kompromiss von Seitenhalt, Pannensicherheit und Rollwiderstand. 
Mit der FRC120 war der Rollwiderstand und die Spritzigkeit beim Beschleunigen super. Allerdings hatte ich am Hinterrad massive Probleme. Bei meinen Gewicht von 0.1t hatte ich Durchschläge oder Snakebites ohne Ende. In einer völlig harmlosen Spitzkehre hat es mir sogar den Ibex von der Felge abgezogen (tubeless auf FLOW EX)! Die FRC120 vorne war aber noch OK. Schweren Fahrern rate ich den 120er nicht am Hinterrad zu montieren. Mich wundert die Montage ab Werk an der Freeride-Sennes!
Zur Zeit fahre ich den IBEX mit DHC Karkasse und bin glücklich: für eine Drahtreifen relativ leit und stabil. Nur bei Nässe könnte der Grip besser sein...


----------



## Herwig (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir auch ein leichtes Fanes Enduro aufgebaut. Ich denke mein Aufbau passt genau in diesen Thread.

Details zum Aufbau: https://radlager-mtb.at/biketreff/?mingleforumaction=viewtopic&t=475

Mehr Fotos: https://radlager-mtb.at/ein-traum-wird-war-alutech-fanes-enduro-schwarz-blau/


----------



## Famulus36 (8. Februar 2015)

Also ich will ja nicht mosern, das Rad sieht super aus. Aber 13,24 kg ohne Telestütze ist jetzt nicht grad superleicht, besonders im Vergleich mit dem Bike vom Schkodafahrer.
Selbst mein Low-Budget-301 ist deutlich leichter.

Aber nix für ungut, sieht gut aus!


----------



## Piefke (8. Februar 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Also ich will ja nicht mosern, das Rad sieht super aus. Aber 13,24 kg ohne Telestütze ist jetzt nicht grad superleicht,


Dafür sind artgerechte Reifen drauf.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2015)

Na selbst wenn man fahrbare Teile dazu rechnet (echte Schläuche, Reverb), wären es ja noch deutlich unter 14kg. Finde ich für ein richtiges Enduro mit 2x10 und kein verkapptes AM mit 1x11 immer noch leicht.

Erstaunlich finde ich den Unterschied im Rahmengewicht zu meinem (>1kg). 

Das blau finde ich too much. Aber ich mag eh lieber grün. Und gecleant. Trotzdem  !


----------



## Famulus36 (8. Februar 2015)

Nicht falsch verstehen, 13,... ist alles andere als schwer. Aber das Gerät von octaviaRSdriver hat auch artgerechte Reifen, 2x10 und noch ne Telestütze und ist schon deutlich leichter.

Egal, ich mit meinem verkappten AM bin ja schon ruhig...


----------



## Splash (8. Februar 2015)

Das Fanes SL ist schon n klasse Gerät, Gewicht mag nicht ultraleicht zu sein, aber stimmig aufgebaut (sowohl optisch, wie technisch). Für mich müsste aber ne Reverb dran, dafür kann ich auf den Umwerfer verzichten ... . 

Gewichtsunterschied zu meiner Fanes (Nicht-SL, Lack, gleiche Grösse) sind gute 800 gr, ich sollte doch zumindest noch auf Carbon-Strebe umrüsten 

Wie gut ging das denn mit 650B bei der SL? Kannst Du evtl auch mal Bilder der Reifenfreiheit posten?


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Februar 2015)

ich finde das gewicht toll!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (9. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt glaube ich wieder etwas über 12kg gekommen. Muss mal genau nachrechnen und das Bike an die Waage hängen. 
Geschuldet ist dies einer 150mm KS LEV die ich nun endlich ganz nach unten schieben kann und somit nicht mehr nachjustieren muss mit Schnellspannsattelklemme. Daher könnte ich die nun theoretisch weglassen und wieder die anfangs geplante 6g Schelle montieren. 
Vorher war ne Okt. 2012 gekaufte ('13er Modell?) LEV drin. Jetzt ein 2014er Modell. Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen 50g für die 25mm mehr Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty03 (9. Februar 2015)

Finde die Farbcombi von Herwig cool. Gewicht im unteren 13er Bereich fuer ein EN ok.


----------



## Herwig (9. Februar 2015)

Mit der Farbkombination bin ich auch im nachhinein recht zufrieden, wobei ich meinen nächsten Aufbau wieder in schwarz-grün machen werde.

Gewichtsmäßig ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen. Habe ich ohnehin bereits in meinem Aufbauthread beschrieben. Aber ich brauche ja nächsten Winter auch wieder was zum basteln und optimieren...

*Oder ich bastele schon vorher, wenn mir jemand ein erst zu nehmendes Angebot macht und das Bike einen neuen Besitzer findet *

Folgendes ist noch drinnen, ohne Einbußen an Stabilität:
*** Carbonlenker (-100 Gramm)
*** Carbonwippe (-120 Gramm)
*** Carbonfelgen (-80 Gramm)
*** 1x10 fach Antrieb (-200 Gramm)
*** Sattel (-30 Gramm)
*** Lackierung für Carbonteile (+50 Gramm)

*= rund 12,7 kg
*
PS: Ich habe mich mit Absicht gegen eine absenkbare Sattelstütze entschieden. Bei meinen langen Touren gehts einmal rauf und einmal runter. Und wenn ich bei meinen Hausrunden in der Freizeit nicht die Zeit habe ein- oder zweimal die Sattelstütze abzusenken, müsste ich mein Hobby hinterfragen.


----------



## bansaiman (10. Februar 2015)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Bin jetzt glaube ich wieder etwas über 12kg gekommen. Muss mal genau nachrechnen und das Bike an die Waage hängen.
> Geschuldet ist dies einer 150mm KS LEV die ich nun endlich ganz nach unten schieben kann und somit nicht mehr nachjustieren muss mit Schnellspannsattelklemme. Daher könnte ich die nun theoretisch weglassen und wieder die anfangs geplante 6g Schelle montieren.
> Vorher war ne Okt. 2012 gekaufte ('13er Modell?) LEV drin. Jetzt ein 2014er Modell. Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen 50g für die 25mm mehr Hub.




Hast du inzwischen den inline mehr fahren können und kannst den Vergleich zum vivid stellen?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. Februar 2015)

Den Inline gebe ich nicht mehr her. Er benötigt allerdings eitwas Geduld beim Einstellen.
Habe 2 Volumenspacer eingesetzt.
Den Vivid habe ich erstmal aufgehoben, aber da der Inline super läuft und genial leicht ist, ist er nun verkauft.


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Februar 2015)

Sieht echt gut aus Herwig!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Fanes Enduro SL 3.0 Rahmen mit Cane Creek DB Inline Dämpfer? 
Gabel Manitou Mattoc Pro 26 / 27,5 170mm kann dazu erworben werden. 
Laufradsatz E*thirteen TRS+ 26" würde ich auch abgeben, sowie Sattelstütze KS Lev 150 (externe Kabelführung). 
Einfach anfragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (18. Juni 2015)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Fanes Enduro SL 3.0 Rahmen mit Cane Creek DB Inline Dämpfer?
> Gabel Manitou Mattoc Pro 26 / 27,5 170mm kann dazu erworben werden.
> Laufradsatz E*thirteen TRS+ 26" würde ich auch abgeben, sowie Sattelstütze KS Lev 150 (externe Kabelführung).
> Einfach anfragen!



? Was wird's stattdessen?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. Juni 2015)

Hi, 
gar nichts aus der Bike Branche. 
Gruß, 
Stefan


----------

